# Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***



## LoveHandbags!

Our beautiful Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter*** 


Please post pictures with details on style, leather and season only, no chatting on this thread, thank you!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

SS15 - Soulmate Midi - Taupe Nubuk with dark brown handles and light gold hardware


----------



## sandysandiego

Blue Reef Midi Minerva


----------



## Odebdo

Black Pebbled Midi Selene, standard, gold hardware


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Minerva - Regular Size - Light gold hardware - AW14 Pebbled Taupe leather


----------



## Moonfancy

*Full Soulmate.  Ancient/African Gold Leather.  Dark Chocolate Brown Straps.  Cappuccino lining.  50 gold studs/feet on bottom.*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Zhoe - Africa Bronze leather - silver hardware - customized with no interior top zipper


----------



## lenie

Bespoke Minerva in Amaranto with Silver lining and silver hardware


----------



## lenie

Lead regular Selene


----------



## Moonstarr

Bronze Midi Minerva with light gold hardware (F/W '14) (Africa leather)

Nut Brown Midi Minerva with light gold hardware (F/W '14)

Plum Midi Minerva with silver hardware and longer front flap (bespoke) (F/W '14)


----------



## Moonstarr

Teal and black Aphrodite with light gold hardware and shortened handles (F/W '14)

Purple and grey Aphrodite with light gold hardware and shortened handles (F/W '14)


----------



## Moonstarr

Lead Flora with silver hardware (F/W '14)

Bronze Flora with light gold hardware (F/W '14)

* not shown are the shoulder chains that come with the Flora's.

In the back is the Nut Brown Midi Minerva


----------



## msd_bags

A/W 2014 Black Athena (nappa) with long strap option (not attached in photo); light gold hardware






S/S 2015 Light Grey (pebbled) Midi Minerva with silver hardware




A/W 2014 Nut Brown (nappa) Midi Selene with light gold hardware


----------



## djfmn

Midi Soulmate Spring 2015 in cream shimmer nubuck with gold hardware. 2nd photo is the cream shimmer nubuck up close.


----------



## djfmn

Cobalt Blue Stella spring 2015 with silver hardware.


----------



## djfmn

Fall 2014 Pearl Grey Aphrodite with Black handles and gold hardware.


----------



## djfmn

Fall 2014 Midi Selene Amaranto with silver hardware. The Amaranto is a deeper red than the photo.


----------



## djfmn

Fall 2014 Lead midi Selene with silver hardware and turquoise lining.


----------



## djfmn

Fall 2014 Orange nappa leather Zhoe with gold Hardware.


----------



## djfmn

Taupe pebbled leather midi Minerva with gold hardware.


----------



## Odebdo

Full size Teal pebbled Minerva, gold hardware, standard. F/W 14 collection


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Lining choices when placing *Bespoke* handbag orders in addition to the Massaccesi Signature Grey lining - some additional lining colors such as orange may be available on occasion, email Valentina:  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Selene -  Regular size - AW14 Pebbled Dark Teal with Signature Grey Lining and Silver Hardware


Shown below worn Cinched:



















Worn Not cinched:


----------



## sandysandiego

Bronze Midi Selene and Flora


----------



## djfmn

Lead pebbled leather Phoebe with silver hardware and turquoise lining. Fall 2014 collection.


----------



## djfmn

Teal Phoebe Pebbled Leather Fall 14 Collection. Grey lining silver Hardware.


----------



## Juliemvis

Dark blue nappa mini divina 

Red zhoe


----------



## djfmn

Teal Phoebe grey lining and silver hardware pebbled leather Fall 2014 Collection.


----------



## djfmn

Purple Phoebe pebbled leather, Gold hardware. Fall 2014 Collection.


----------



## djfmn

Taupe Phoebe pebbled leather gold hardware. Fall 2014 Collection


----------



## djfmn

All 4 Phoebe's lead, teal, purple and taupe. Fall 2014 Collection all pebbled leather.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Minerva - Regular Size - AW 14  Black Pebbled leather - Light Gold Hardware 

When sitting 








Side view upright 







Close up Black Pebbled leather 







What fits inside 







Size comparison left to right:  Midi (also known as "Minnie") and Regular Minerva


----------



## LoveHandbags!

More what's fits inside Regular size Minerva














 What fits in front pockets






Or a chubby Chanel Sunnies case


----------



## Julija

Aphrodite in Olive Green with Purple Lining and shortened handles in Pebbled leather - AW2014


----------



## Julija

Athena in Blue Reef in Nappa Leather - AW2014


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Some of the SS15 leather swatches 

Top Row, left to right:  Pebbleds Nude, Turquoise, Emerald, Light Lilac, Taupe Nubuk 

Bottom Row, left to right:  Pebbleds Pink Doll, Aqua, Apple Green, Cream Shimmer Nubuk & Cream Nubuk


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally....
Bespoke Selene Midi Zip in pebbled leather (plum). Silver grey lining. Zipper closure (instead of magnetic) and additional messenger strap. 















I hope the pictures show up... sometimes they don't, sometimes they do and sometimes they vanish...


----------



## bonniekir

Minerva regular size  from Winter 14/15,Teal pebbled, Dark grey lining


----------



## bonniekir

Minerva midi Pineapple Yellow pebbled leather, regular stock Winter 14/15


Minerva midi bespoke Paprika pebbled leather with Orange lining and a zipper closure, no middle pocket, Winter 14/15


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Zhoe - customized with no interior top zipper







Contents emptied:







With hardcover book added and some other items take out: 







Contents emptied:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Interior of SS15 Soulmate Midi - customized with no interior magnetic poppers 







Contents emptied:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Phoebe - may be worn crossbody, on your shoulder or in the crook of your arm with the strap crisscrossed under the flap as shown below







Here is how..... just place her upright in your lap, pull her strap out straight toward you and then crisscross it: 






Then with the top portion of the strap that your hands are holding, lay it flat under the flap:







Then close the flap and that keeps it in place:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

SS15 Nappa Turquoise swatch - picture taken in natural light with no flash like my other pix but with a white sheet of paper underneath to show true color


----------



## LoveHandbags!

SS15 Africa Bronze and Brown Nabuk Soulmate Midi - customized with no interior magnetic poppers - light gold hardware - dark brown Nappa handle straps














Handheld:














Below left to right: Brown Nabuk - Africa Bronze - Taupe Nabuk Soulmate Midis


----------



## Odebdo

Spring / Summer 2015 Aqua Pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware, light silver lining.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

AW 2014 Bespoke Burgundi Pebbled - taken in natural light, no flash


----------



## Dmarie2020

Fall 2014 Bespoke Amaranto full size Selene with Turquoise lining and light gold hardware


----------



## Moonstarr

Apple Green Midi Selene with Zips, silver hardware, S/S 2015

Shown cinched.


----------



## Tankgirl

Yellow Ocher Soulmate in Nabuk


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Red cherry Zhoe with strap removed, carried as a clutch:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Deep Blue Africa leather (Photo Credit: Massaccesi Facebook page today!)


----------



## sandysandiego

Soulmates in Cobalt Nubuck, Taupe Nubuck and African Bronze 
Zhoe Legend in Taupe Nappa.


----------



## Odebdo

Orange Nappa Phoebe, gold hardware, leather strap, purple lining


----------



## Jendo1

Teal Selene, Rose Red Stella, and Black Flora


----------



## Tankgirl

Finally, Ocean is here.  She is a full size Soulmate in Ocean pebbled leather.
View attachment 3064959


----------



## Tankgirl

The picture I posted of Ocean didn't load.  I'll try again.


----------



## Odebdo

2015 Spring Summer Cobalt Nubuck Midi-Soulmate with 2" longer handles, standard gold hardware, dark grey lining


----------



## msd_bags

I'm almost 5'4"

SS 2015 Light Grey Midi Minerva



Nut Brown Midi Selene


----------



## tenKrat

Angel Midi in African Bronze, light gold hardware, SS15.


----------



## tenKrat

Interior capacity of Angel Midi in African Bronze.


----------



## tenKrat

Side view of Angel Midi in African Bronze.  Modification of no flaps and tassels on the sides to maximize view of lovely side pleats.


----------



## tenKrat

Angel Midi in African Bronze with adjustable long strap (included).


----------



## tenKrat

Regular size Angel in pebbled Emerald, light gold hardware, SS15.


----------



## tenKrat

Size comparison of Emerald regular Angel and African Bronze Angel Midi:

Also, note the difference between a bag with flaps and tassels (standard) and a bag without (bespoke request).  The tassels can be removed.


----------



## tenKrat

Regular size Selene in pebbled Turquoise, silver hardware, SS15.


----------



## tenKrat

Size comparison of Emerald regular Angel and Turquoise regular Selene:


----------



## tenKrat

Regular Angel in pebbled Emerald with side tassels removed. There is an additional option to hang bag charms from the ring.


----------



## pbnjam

Adding 2 pics I took today of my emerald midi minerva.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*Photo courtesy Massaccesi fb page*

*AW 15 Natural Calf color chart* 









*Miss M* (2 sizes available, large pictured below and a smaller version, *"Little Miss M")*






Close up of *Red Cherry Miss M*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*Photo courtesy Massaccesi fb page*
*AW 15 Croc print Mini Zhoe*

*



*

*



*


----------



## tenKrat

African Bronze Angel Midi, light gold hardware, SS15


----------



## tenKrat

African Bronze Angel Midi 

The handles are not too long, and she can be held by hand. There is a longer adjustable strap that is included.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*AW15 Vacchetta Leathers - Photo credit Massaccesi fb page*

*



*


----------



## Tankgirl

Blue Africa Soulmate Bespoke with longer handles:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*AW15 Croc print Leather Collection - Photo credit Massaccesi Handbags fb page*


----------



## tenKrat

Full size Soulmate in Africa Deep Blue leather, chocolate brown handles, light gold HW; SS15


----------



## tenKrat

Swatch board of Merinos leathers, AW 2015-16

Photo credit:  Massaccesi Handbags Facebook page


----------



## tenKrat

Deep Blue Africa regular Soulmate


----------



## tenKrat

Bronze Africa Angel Midi worn cross body


----------



## Tankgirl

Another photo of Ocean:


----------



## thedseer

Midi soulmate with handles lengthened 2 inches


----------



## thedseer

Midi soulmate vs. Midi Selene


----------



## thedseer

Midi soulmate worn crossbody


----------



## the_baglover

Bespoke Minerva in Smoke-Grey.


----------



## Odebdo

Group Blue Africa bespoke, Soulmate Midi, longer brown nappa handles, silver hardware.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Full Size Soulmate
Deep Blue Africa
Light Gold Hardware
Silver Lining*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Full Size Soulmate
Deep Blue Africa
Light Gold Hardware
Silver Lining
**INTERIOR***


----------



## Moonfancy

*Full Size Soulmate
Deep Blue Africa
Light Gold Hardware
Silver Lining
**At DUSK** (Note color change)*


----------



## pbnjam

Midi minerva in Africa Bronze leather - What's in my bag? 
Today I am carrying my white lab coat (normally don't carry this), Liberty Art card case, Coach wallet, Cole Haan case, planner, ipad air, keys, Vera Bradley x Disney cosmetic case, and owl coin purse.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Midi Soulmate in Blue Africa leather with Silver HW and custom 1 3/8" cross body strap.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Dmarie2020 said:


> Midi Soulmate in Blue Africa leather with Silver HW and custom 1 3/8" cross body strap.


Also, handles lengthened by 2".


----------



## Dmarie2020

Midi Selene in Africa Blue with Gold HW and light grey lining.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Midi Selene and midi Soulmate in Africa Blue side by side.


----------



## momasaurus

Midi zip Selene in grey merino with silver hardware and fuchsia lining.


----------



## msd_bags

Zhoe Legend in Beige calf (leather not part of regular collection leathers) with light gold hardware. I'm about 5'4" (161cm.) for reference.  Strap is set at the 2nd to the shortest length.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Full Ancient Gold Soulmate with her baby, Flora, also in Ancient Gold.*


----------



## tenKrat

Deep Blue Africa handbags with light gold hardware, left to right:
Zhoe, regular size Soulmate, Flora


----------



## tenKrat

Deep Blue Africa Zhoe with light gold hardware

Cross-body on 5'4" me:




Shoulder:


----------



## the_baglover

Selene in Bronze Africa.


----------



## Odebdo

F/W 2015 collection, STAR backpack, grey merino leather, silver hardware, standard lining








Interior with Massaccesi blue jean suede Small Organizer inside




Modeling shot, I am 5'4 and fluffy




This leather is Devine!!


----------



## pbnjam

Diva in Ruby red


----------



## pbnjam

Inside my bag:


----------



## soramillay

Blue Africa Angel Midi and Cherry Red Little Miss M.


----------



## soramillay

Blue Africa Angel Midi.


----------



## sandysandiego

View attachment 3157374

	

		
			
		

		
	
Grey Suede Soulmate (full size) with silver hardware.  The straps are lengthened by 2".


----------



## tenKrat

AW15 Black vacchetta Zhoe with gunmetal hardware and red lining:


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots of Black vacchetta Zhoe. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.

All-leather strap vs. leather/gunmetal chain strap:


----------



## tenKrat

AW15 Dark brown vacchetta Zhoe Legend with light gold hardware and red lining:


----------



## tenKrat

AW15 Bronze Africa Flora with light gold hardware:

Wrist strap included.


----------



## tenKrat

AW15 Black Africa Aphrodite with light gold hardware and signature grey lining:


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots of AW15 Black Africa Aphrodite:


----------



## VanBod1525

Full sized Selene in Ocher Nubuck, light gold hardware, summer grey lining.


----------



## VanBod1525

Full size Soulmate, dark brown nubuck, handles lengthened by 2".


----------



## Storm702

VanBod1525 said:


> Full size Soulmate, dark brown nubuck, handles lengthened by 2".



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Beautiful!

Here are some photos of my full Soulmate in Vachetta:


----------



## soramillay

Mod shot of Midi Divina in dark blue nappa leather with add on long strap.


----------



## VanBod1525

Full size Soulmate in dark brown nabuck, handles extended by 2". October 2015


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color match is Pantone 272C.


----------



## soramillay

Little Miss M in Red Cherry and gold HW.


----------



## tenKrat

Black vachetta Zhoe, AW15


----------



## tenKrat

Black vachetta Zhoe as a dressy clutch


----------



## tenKrat

AW15, Soulmate Midi in Cognac Merinos leather, light gold hardware, grey lining, center zippered compartment, handles lengthened 2"


----------



## tenKrat

Comparison of full size Soulmate in Blue Africa leather vs. Soulmate Midi in Cognac Merinos leather


----------



## anabg

I am 5'-1" and 150 lbs for reference.
Midi Minerva in Dark Gray Merino with silver hardware, signature gray lining and extended front flap.


----------



## anabg

Miss M in Taupe Natural Calf with gold hardware and signature gray lining.


----------



## anabg

**I am not sure of the color since it was supposed to be Rust Vachetta but when compared to my Mahogany Vachetta swatch, it was identical.**

Full size Selene Zip in Mahogany Vachetta with gold hardware and Cappuccino interior.


----------



## anabg

Selene midi zip in turquoise pebbled leather with silver hardware and light gray lining (spring/summer 2015 lining).


----------



## anabg

Phoebe in apple green pebbled leather with silver hardware and light gray lining (spring/summer 2015 lining).
It comes with strap shown and it also comes with a chain strap, but I requested an all leather strap, as well.


----------



## anabg

Selene midi in Burgundy pebbled leather, silver hardware and Cappuccino interior.


----------



## anabg

Soulmate Midi in Black Merino leather with gold hardware, brown extended handles and signature gray lining.


----------



## anabg

Midi Selene in Black Pebbled leather with gold hardware and signature gray lining.


----------



## anabg

anabg said:


> Soulmate Midi in Black Merino leather with gold hardware, brown extended handles and signature gray lining.



Posting a picture that is not sideways.


----------



## tenKrat

AW15, Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, red lining. Specially ordered top zipper closure for center compartment.


----------



## tenKrat

Side view of Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta:


----------



## soramillay

Group bespoke black merinos soulmate. Full size, black handles +2", silver hw, dark grey interior.


----------



## tenKrat

Comparison of Zhoe in black vachetta with gunmetal HW vs. Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta with light gold HW


----------



## Coastal jewel

MIDI Soulmate Mahogany Vachetta


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe legend in rust vachetta. I am 5'4" or 162 cm.


----------



## thedseer

Full size and midi soulmate comparison


----------



## thedseer

Full size soulmate, midi soulmate, and midi Selene comparison


----------



## Moonstarr

Black Merinos Soulmate Midi, silver hardware, brown straps standard length (note I have buckled them two notches shorter).


----------



## tenKrat

Interior pockets of Zhoe:

- Zippered pocket on back side 




- Two smaller open pockets on front side


----------



## tenKrat

Contents of Zhoe to show capacity:







Mini pochette, long wallet, key pouch (in an open pocket), pen pouch, notepad, rolled up reusable bag, and coin purse.  I place my iPhone in the second open pocket.


----------



## tenKrat

Contents of Zhoe Legend to show capacity:



I made a special request for the main center compartment to have a zippered closure (it is an open compartment in the standard model).

The main compartment has a zippered pocket in the back and two smaller open pockets in the front (like in the Zhoe). 

The two smaller open compartments are meant to store smaller, non-bulky items (e.g., a slender pouch, packet of tissues, small coin purse).


----------



## tenKrat

The contents of Zhoe Legend:




* Items on the top row were placed in the main compartment:
- Kindle
- Long wallet
- Pen pouch 
- Key Pouch (first open pocket)
- iPhone - not shown (second open pocket)

* Item in the middle row was placed in the back open compartment:
- Mini pochette (cosmetics)

* Items on the bottom row were placed in the front open compartment:
- Notepad
- Coin purse
- Reusable shopping bag


----------



## tenKrat

Side view of Zhoe Legend with above contents inside:


----------



## anabg

Storm Gray in Nabuck. Fall Winter 2015


----------



## Odebdo

Fall / Winter 2015 Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining








Modeling shot....I am 5'4




In daylight with taupe pebbled flora




Interior of taupe Flora used as a wallet...fits ID, insurance cards x3, debut card and 3 credit cards, cash, checkbook, coin case with room to spare thought the coin case is as tall as it could be and fit!


----------



## golfinggirl

Diva in Merino Gray with wider messenger strap and Midi Soulmate in Taupe Nubuk with wider messenger strap.


----------



## tenKrat

Deep blue Africa versus black Africa leathers:



Deep blue - sheen and metallic



Black - matte and non-metallic; stiffer than deep blue



Deep blue Africa Soulmate and Black Africa Aphrodite


----------



## SilverFilly

Midi Zip Selene in black pebbled leather, silver hardware (warm lighting makes it look gold) and a dark grey lining.


----------



## Hanelisi

Comparison shots:

Black Phoebe with gunmetal hardware and Pearl Grey Phoebe with light gold hardware.

Amaranto Penelope with light gold hardware and Apple Green Penelope with silver hardware.

Penelope easily fits my Nook with cover, Mulberry continental wallet, address book, phone, lipbalm with loads of room to spare for more make up etc.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Selene Midi. Africa Bronze w silver hardware and zips.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. And size comparison to Soulmate midi.


----------



## tenKrat

Divina Midi in rust vachetta and light gold hardware, AW15.


----------



## tenKrat

AW15, Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled leather, light gold hardware, and grey lining. I requested a longer flap in the front and a top zipper closure.


----------



## tenKrat

AW15, Bronze Africa and Deep Blue Africa Floras with all-leather straps


----------



## tenKrat

Close up of pearl grey pebbled leather and light gold hardware of Minerva Midi


----------



## tenKrat

Divina Midi in rust vachetta. I'm 5'4" or 161 cm.


----------



## tenKrat

Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled leather.


----------



## Bagwis

Zhoe Plum Pebbled Leather


----------



## Bagwis

Phoebe Red Nappa Leather


----------



## anabg

Penelope in Cappuccino Pebbled leather with gold hardware and light gray lining


----------



## anabg

Mini Zhoe in Blue Cobalt with gold hardware and signature lining.


----------



## Tankgirl

My package arrived today.  Here are the photos I took as I opened each bag:


----------



## Tankgirl

The 3rd picture shows the Beloved Ocean bracelet atop the Celeste Merinos Flora; it's a close match in terms of color.


----------



## msd_bags

Dark Grey/Smoke Grey Midi Selene in Nappa, with top zipper closure and marine lining. The second picture shows how soft and slouchy a nappa bag can be. We're used to seeing nappa in more structured styles, it also works for soft style bags.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Here is my little plum phoebe with leather strap


----------



## tenKrat

AW15, Athena in Green Ray nappa


----------



## tenKrat

AW15, Zhoe Legend in Celeste Merinos and silver hardware


----------



## tenKrat

AW15, Penelope in yellow pebbled and light gold hardware


----------



## tenKrat

AW15, Stella in dark grey metallic and silver hardware


----------



## tenKrat

Contents of Stella in dark grey metallic---small cosmetic pouch, compact wallet, packet of tissues, and key pouch.


----------



## tenKrat

AW15, Penelope in navy pebbled and silver hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

Size comparison of Athena in green ray nappa, Zhoe Legend in Celeste merinos, and Penelope in yellow pebbled leather.


----------



## tenKrat

What fits in my Athena in green ray nappa...




My Penelope in navy pebbled, which has a Kindle inside, can fit in the outer envelope pocket:




All the contents laid out---small cosmetic pouch, Penelope, nylon pouch for odds 'n ends, compact wallet, key pouch, rolled up nylon bag, notepad, pen pouch, and packet of tissues.


----------



## VanBod1525

Midi Soulmate in Sauro Tan vachetta, with dark brown nappa handles (lengthened by 2"). Dark grey lining, soft gold hardware. Group bespoke April 2016


----------



## VanBod1525

Full size Selene in Jade merinos, silver hardware, dark grey lining. SS 2016


----------



## otterpop

Regular Minerva - Burgundy Pebbled Leather


----------



## Cowumbut

Diva collection (left to right)

Black Merinos, silver HW, wider messenger strap, dark grey lining 

Octane Merinos,  silver HW, wider messenger strap, dark grey lining

Taupe Merinos - sample sale. Standard bag no modifications.


----------



## Cowumbut

Selene Zip Bags

Left: black merinos, silver HW, Wider messenger strap, dark grey lining, Soulmate handles

Right: Rust Vachetta, silver HW, wider messenger, dark grey lining,  Soulmate handles


----------



## Cowumbut

Full sized Soulmates

Taupe Pebbled - no centre compartment, handles in brown nappa and lengthened 2 inches, dark grey lining, gold hardware, wide messenger

Dark Grey Merino (pic 2 right side)
Merino handles 2 inches longer, dark grey lining, silver HW, wide messenger, dark grey lining, no centre compartment 

Black Merino  (pic 2 left side) 
Brown nappa messenger and Handles 2 inches longer, gold hardware, no centre compartment,  cappuccino lining

Picture 3-Sauro Tan Vachetta 
Brown nappa messenger and Handles 2 inches longer, silver hardware, no centre compartment,  grey lining

Picture 4-Deep Blue Africa leather (right side) 
Africa leather handles 2 inches longer and Messenger 
Silver hardware, no compartment, dark grey lining

Picture 4 Black Africa Leather (left side)
Africa leather handles 2 inches longer and Messenger 
Silver hardware, no compartment, dark grey lining


----------



## Cowumbut

Full sized Minerva

Left: Celeste Merinos, silver HW, no centre section, wider messenger, dark grey lining

Right: Black Vachetta from the sample sale. No modifications.


----------



## Cowumbut

Aphrodite

Black nappa Handles and dark grey nappa body, Wide messenger, Handles 2 inches longer, Silver hardware, Dark grey lining.


----------



## mkpurselover

Little Athena in Santorini blue with SHW and silver lining!


----------



## Cowumbut

Octane Merinos Diva
Details-dark grey lining, wider messenger, silver hardware 
Interior - ocean blue pebbled Penelope and MM key clip


----------



## HotRedBag

Cowumbut said:


> Full sized Soulmates
> 
> Taupe Pebbled - no centre compartment, handles in brown nappa and lengthened 2 inches, dark grey lining, gold hardware, wide messenger
> 
> Dark Grey Merino (pic 2 right side)
> Merino handles 2 inches longer, dark grey lining, silver HW, wide messenger, dark grey lining, no centre compartment
> 
> Black Merino  (pic 2 left side)
> Brown nappa messenger and Handles 2 inches longer, gold hardware, no centre compartment,  cappuccino lining
> 
> Picture 3-Sauro Tan Vachetta
> Brown nappa messenger and Handles 2 inches longer, silver hardware, no centre compartment,  grey lining
> 
> Picture 4-Deep Blue Africa leather (right side)
> Africa leather handles 2 inches longer and Messenger
> Silver hardware, no compartment, dark grey lining
> 
> Picture 4 Black Africa Leather (left side)
> Africa leather handles 2 inches longer and Messenger
> Silver hardware, no compartment, dark grey lining


Beautiful!


----------



## tenKrat

SS16 Daphne in sauro tan vachetta, light gold hardware, cappuccino lining

Late afternoon light:



Noon light:


----------



## tenKrat

SS16 Daphne in cappuccino pebbled leather, light gold hardware, marine lining, rolled handles (modification)


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shot: (I'm 5'4")


----------



## tenKrat

SS16 Little Athena in ivory beige nappa leather, silver hardware, silver lining


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots:  (I'm 5'4")


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena vs. Zhoe in black vachetta leather (AW15):

Basically same size and capacity


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta leather (AW15), Little Athena in ivory beige nappa (SS16), and Zhoe in black vachetta (AW15):

Zhoe Legend holds a little more because of the two smaller compartments, one in front and one in back of the larger center compartment.


----------



## tenKrat

Daphne with rolled handles (modification) vs. Daphne with flat handles (original design):


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena (ivory beige nappa) is smaller than Daphne (cappuccino pebbled).


----------



## msd_bags

Daphne in Navy pebbled leather with fuschia lining and more structured backing (inset photo shows lining)


----------



## msd_bags

Modshots, hand-carried (added my own elephant charm)


----------



## msd_bags

Modshots, shoulder carry.  Strap at 2nd to the shortest setting. I'm a little less than 5'4".


----------



## msd_bags

Modshots, crossbody. Strap at longest setting. I'm less than 5'4".


----------



## LuvAllBags

Rust Vacchetta Midi Minerva with longer flap. Soft gold hw.


----------



## tenKrat

Sauro tan vachetta Daphne, SS16


----------



## tenKrat

White pebbled Flora with light gold hardware and all-leather strap (extra strap)


----------



## paintednightsky

Two Selene midis.  Gold Africa and Sauro Tan zipped.


----------



## Odebdo

Daphne, Crystal Pink Merinos leather, dark gunmetal hardware, spring/summer 2016


----------



## Odebdo

Tangerine Nappa Little Athena, Spring 2016


----------



## emmaAr

Daphne in Octane Merinos


----------



## emmaAr

Daphne, Octane Merinos


----------



## emmaAr

Daphne Octane Merinos


----------



## Tankgirl

A gathering of Full Soulmates (from top: Blue Africa, Yellow Ochre Nabuk, Black Merinos, Plum Pebbled, and Beloved Ocean Calf):


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bronze Africa Selene. Silver hardware. Dark gray interior. Customized with Angel handles.


----------



## mkpurselover

Jade Merinos Angelica and Rosa midi Selene , very excited about both.
Angelica has pink lining and silver hardware.  Mide Selene has gunmetal hardware and shortened handles for arm/hand held style.


----------



## Odebdo

Tan Sauro Vachetta Zhoe Legend, with light pink lining, gold hardware, and middle compartment zip. Spring Summer 2016






Modeling shot...I am 5'4


----------



## Odebdo

Aquamarine Athene Leather Midi Zip Selene, silver hardware, light fuchsia lining. Summer 2016 special leather


----------



## Odebdo

Rust Vachetta Midi Zip Selene with gold hardware and marine lining, winter 2015 or spring 2016


----------



## Odebdo

Little Penelope, Jade Merinos, silver hardware, Summer 2016











What does it fit? I can fit cards, cash (folded) a Chapstick, my car key (Chrysler key fob, others may be bigger), coins...whatever!




Little Penelope in Athene leathers, Summer 2016, top Celeste Athene bottom Aquamarine Athene


----------



## tenKrat

Daphne in Crystal Pink merinos, SS16


----------



## tenKrat

Daphne in Crystal Pink merinos, silver hardware, SS16

With small organizer in grey suede


----------



## tenKrat

Daphne in Crystal Pink merinos


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope in navy pebbled leather


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tuscan Yellow Soulmate Midi. Summer 16. Nappa leather. Silver hw. Standard dk gray interior. 2" longer handles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Midi Minerva Tangerine. Summer 16. Nappa leather. Silver hw. Dk blue interior. No center compartment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Deep Blue Africa Flora. Standard interior. Silver hw. Summer 16.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Aquamarine Athene Penelope. Silver hw. Standard interior. Summer 16.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Plum Pebbled midi Divina. Standard interior. Silver hw. & Lead Africa midi Selene. Silver hw. Marine interior. Summer 16.


----------



## Cowumbut

Rua Angelica 
Blue Reef Nappa, extended handles to 9 inches, wider crossbody strap, dark grey lining, silver HW.


----------



## Cowumbut

Nut brown nappa Zhoe with custom shoulder strap from the sample sale.


----------



## mkpurselover

Plum pebbled Angelica and teal mini Penelope


----------



## Cowumbut

Blue Reef Nappa Rua Angelica Mod Shot


----------



## Tankgirl

Midi Soulmate in Jade Merinos with little Penelope in Aquamarine Athene:


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Midi Selene in Bronze Africa with light gold hardware and light fuchsia lining.  Customized with removed hand straps, added crossbody strap, and added zipper across the top.


----------



## tenKrat

SS16, Little Athena in ivory beige nappa, silver hardware


----------



## soramillay

Angelica in pearl grey pebbled with cameo rose midi penelope pouch. Side by side comparisons with the Little Miss M and the Midi Divina.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Midi Selene in Tangerine Nappa. Summer 16. Standard interior, no cinching strap, silver hw.


----------



## Cowumbut

Saw something re: dark gunmetal. Here is my lovely plum midi Selene w dark gunmetal hw and soulmate handles. <br /><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<br /><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br /><br />And turquoise nappa full size angel, no mods other than wide messenger. Gunmetal hw. <br /><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br /><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<br /><br /><br />I adore both leathers and that gorgeous dark hardware. Hope that helps!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Angel midi in deep blue Africa leather


----------



## tenKrat

Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos:


----------



## Tankgirl

Full size Selene Zip in black pebbled leather with marine


----------



## BlueCherry

Midi soulmate in turquoise nappa, black lining, dark gunmetal hardware and customised with zips (including pocket) on both sides.


----------



## mkpurselover

My beautiful new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware and silver lining 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 !!!


----------



## mkpurselover

My cute new amethyst midi Penelope with silver hardware and silver lining


----------



## the_baglover

Midi-Minerva in pebbled burgundy leather, pale pink lining, and light gold hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

Divina Midi in rust vacchetta




Packed with the maximum number of items I carry:



Among some of the items are a full size travel wallet, folder, Kindle (yellow case). 




I store the Kindle in the front exterior envelope pocket. The folder fits sideways, but the bag cannot be zipped closed.


----------



## emmaAr

Angel with extended straps in Lion Brown Pebbled


----------



## LuvAllBags

Taupe pebbled Midi Selene, silver hw, dark gray interior, added open back pocket.


----------



## Moonstarr

Soulmate Midi's in Blue Africa, Black Merinos, Marine Blue Merinos and Dark Violet Merinos.


----------



## mkpurselover

Midi Zip Selene in deep violet with silver hardware and silver lining[emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

AW16, Aura in forest merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, dark grey lining:


----------



## tenKrat

What fits in Aura---basics:  small wallet, pouch, coin purse, key pouch, tissues, and mints.


----------



## tenKrat

AW16 pebbled leather swatches in various shades of brown:

(Top to bottom): 
- Dark Chocolate
- Nut Brown
- Lion Brown
- Dark Taupe


----------



## tenKrat

Four feet in dark gunmetal hardware added to forest merinos Aura at an extra cost:


----------



## tenKrat

AW16, Aura in dark taupe vachetta and dark gunmetal hardware:


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe (black vachetta) vs. Aura (forest merinos):


Zhoe is a little longer with a wider mouth, so it holds more. 




Aura has a more narrow mouth, which makes it less flexible to "stuff" it with more things.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe (black vachetta) vs. Aura (forest merinos):


----------



## tenKrat

Aura in burgundy pebbled leather and dark gunmetal hardware, AW16:


----------



## tenKrat

MM hardware choices

L to R:
Light gold, silver, light gunmetal, dark gunmetal


----------



## tenKrat

Light gunmetal hardware (left) vs. dark gunmetal hardware (right) on dark taupe vachetta leather swatches:


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shot of rust vachetta Divina Midi with a standard water bottle in a side pocket. I'm 5'4" for reference.


----------



## BlueCherry

Soulmate midi, standard length black nappa handles but upgraded to selene style. 

Orange merino leather with dark gunmetal hardware, upgraded black lining. 

White pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware, standard dark grey lining. 

No centre compartment and bespoke side zips added.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe Legend in Celeste merinos and silver hardware, SS16


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope messenger in taupe pebbled leather, AW16


----------



## emmaAr

Angel midi in black pebbled with gold hardware and Minerva midi in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Dark brown vachetta Aphrodite with rolled handles and navy pebbled Phoebe with tassel. Silver hardware for both.


----------



## SilverFilly

Cuoio vachetta, midi zip selene with top zip, gold hardware and purple lining. 



20161228_131343 by Kirstin G, on Flickr



20161228_131447 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
Dark grey merinos, midi soulmate with black nappa straps (extended 3"), silver hardware and fuschia lining. 



20161228_131020 by Kirstin G, on Flickr



20161228_131115 by Kirstin G, on Flickr


----------



## Coastal jewel

Selene Midi w zips in Celeste Blue Athene.  Dark gray signature lining. 

Love!


----------



## Coastal jewel

. Selene Midi Zip (2)


----------



## Coastal jewel

Photo post trauma.  . Not sure what happened w double photo post!


----------



## luckykit

Selene in black merinos with gold hardware and silver lining. the top two pics are the bag open and cinched, and the bottom two are a photo of the lining and then the bag with a magazine to help gauge size.


----------



## dcooney4

I need your help. I saw the sale and I would like to finally buy my first selene midi in a vachetta is my first choice and the second choice would be a pebble leather. Of the vachetta that are available which is your favorite and why? How does it wear? I am open to ideas. I would like something I can wear now in the dead of winter into spring.


----------



## Odebdo

Terra Cotta Merinos Midi Selene with added option of a back slip pocket. Gold hardware and standard grey lining.


----------



## Odebdo

Dark Taupe Vachetta Angelica, gold hardware, standard grey lining


----------



## dcooney4

Selene midi in dark brown vachetta , light gold hardware, and red lining.


----------



## tenKrat

AW16, Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania, silver hardware, silver lining, and special ordered top zipper closure (with central compartment removed)


----------



## tenKrat

AW16, Demetra in taupe merinos, light gold hardware, marine lining, special ordered outer zipper pocket, and special ordered flat handles (versus the standard puffy handles)


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shot of Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania




Shotgun pic


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots of Demetra in taupe merinos with flat handles


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Celeste athene Arianna


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

black vacchetta midi divina


----------



## vink

Swatches




                                                  Black Venezia 
Bordeaux Pebble.                   Dark chocolate Venezia 
Port Merino.                            Taupe Venezia


----------



## vink

Dark blue Verona Aura with yellow lining and dark gunmetal hardware. 

Under the evening light 







Under the fluorescent light 







Compare with Octane Merino


----------



## vink

Dark taupe Vacchetta Aura with blue lining and light gunmetal hardware. 

Under fluorescent light







Under the afternoon sunlight


----------



## tenKrat

Demetra in taupe merinos

Cross-body with handles hanging out:

I'm 5'4".


----------



## tenKrat

Demetra in taupe merinos 

Cross-body with handles tucked in:


----------



## pbnjam

Aura in Port Merino leather with gold hw and extended strap


----------



## Tankgirl

Penelope Messenger in Biscotti Tuscania with marine lining:


----------



## BlueCherry

Mini zhoe in taupe merinos with custom chain and studs 




Mini zhoe in dark grey merino epoca with custom chain


----------



## pdxhb

.


----------



## VanBod1525

Bordeau Tuscania Cassandra, dark gunmetal hardware, dark grey lining. Made with lighter backing for a more slouchy look.


----------



## LuvAllBags

River Vachetta Midi Selene. Silver hw. Dark gray interior. Mar 2017.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Biscotti Tuscania Midi Selene. Dark blue interior. Silver hw. Mar 2017. 




View attachment 3631290


----------



## Ludmilla

My Verona choc Midi Selene with Marine lining and messenger strap attached Arianna style. Got her during the promo sale in January, but forgot to post a pic here.


----------



## Cowumbut

Leather comparison shots:


----------



## Cowumbut

With details:



Octane blue merinos and Denim Pebbled 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Santorini Blue Nappa and Avio Athene


Forest green merinos and Stormy Sage Green 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Plum pebbled leather and Deep Fuschia Merinos


Marine Blue Merinos and Bluette Merinos


Denim pebbled, storm grey and Avio Athene

(All are listed left to right)


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> With details:
> 
> View attachment 3631940
> 
> Octane blue merinos and Denim Pebbled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631941
> 
> Santorini Blue Nappa and Avio Athene
> View attachment 3631943
> 
> Forest green merinos and Stormy Sage Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631944
> 
> Plum pebbled leather and Deep Fuschia Merinos
> View attachment 3631945
> 
> Marine Blue Merinos and Bluette Merinos
> View attachment 3631946
> 
> Denim pebbled, storm grey and Avio Athene
> 
> (All are listed left to right)



Thank you for posting! Very helpful!


----------



## pbnjam

Penelope messenger in Tuscania Calf leather and Midnight blue color, gunmetal hardware



Daphne satchel in Vaccheta leather and River Blue color, silver hardware



Side by side


----------



## mkpurselover

Midi zip Selene in dark Violet, gold hardware, purple lining, a birthday gift for my sister


----------



## mkpurselover

Aegean blue Arianna with gunmetal hardware, dark grey lining


----------



## mkpurselover

Gift from Marco, all the available leathers


----------



## mkpurselover

mkpurselover said:


> Gift from Marco, all the available leathers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645758
> View attachment 3645759
> View attachment 3645760
> View attachment 3645761
> View attachment 3645763
> View attachment 3645764


Edit:  missing fuchsia and jade merinos


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> My Verona choc Midi Selene with Marine lining and messenger strap attached Arianna style. Got her during the promo sale in January, but forgot to post a pic here.
> View attachment 3631406
> 
> View attachment 3631413
> 
> View attachment 3631414


----------



## southernbelle43

I really really like that bag.  Very sophisticated and classy looking. Is it very heavy?


----------



## vink

My Selene Zip Midi in Arctic Nappa with silver hardware. 




She has an apple green lining. 




And I like to dress her up a bit. [emoji4]


----------



## Odebdo

southernbelle43 said:


> I really really like that bag.  Very sophisticated and classy looking. Is it very heavy?



Please ask questions in our chat thread...this one is for reference only.

Spring Summer 2017 Calista in mud Verona leather.




Pictured with dark chocolate pebbled Flora




Love the handle




On a 5'4 person


----------



## southernbelle43

Odebdo said:


> Please ask questions in our chat thread...this one is for reference only.
> 
> Spring Summer 2017 Calista in mud Verona leather.
> 
> View attachment 3655536
> 
> 
> Pictured with dark chocolate pebbled Flora
> 
> View attachment 3655537
> 
> 
> Love the handle
> 
> View attachment 3655538
> 
> 
> On a 5'4 person
> 
> View attachment 3655539





Odebdo said:


> Please ask questions in our chat thread...this one is for reference only.
> 
> Spring Summer 2017 Calista in mud Verona leather.
> 
> View attachment 3655536
> 
> 
> Pictured with dark chocolate pebbled Flora
> 
> View attachment 3655537
> 
> 
> Love the handle
> 
> View attachment 3655538
> 
> 
> On a 5'4 person
> 
> View attachment 3655539


 Whoops, so sorry. Got carried away.


----------



## VanBod1525

Minerva Midi in Rust Vachetta. Soft gold hardware, standard dark grey lining and extended front flap. This leather is amazing.


----------



## VanBod1525

Granite Grey Tuscania Calista with extended messenger strap, external pocket, silver hardware and standard grey lining.


----------



## VanBod1525

Granite Grey Calista Tuscania


----------



## VanBod1525

Whiskey Tuscania Calista, light gold hardware, standard grey lining, external pocket, messenger strap


----------



## pbnjam

Midi Theia in Whiskey Tuscania with cappuccino lining

It comes with the original strap and extra messenger strap. I specified the exact dimensions I want for the extra messenger strap.


----------



## pbnjam

This is what I carried with me to work today. 








I have a slim planner, 2 pencil case, 1 external batter, 1 key pouch, 1 roin coin purse, 1 compact wallet, Longchamp bilberry makeup pouch, my Starbucks lunch, and mints.


----------



## emmaAr

Arianna in Forest Green Merinos with Dark Gunmetal Hardware


----------



## emmaAr

Arianna in Bluette Merinos with Dark Gunmetal Hardware


----------



## emmaAr

Selene Midi in Mud Verona with Dark Gunmetal Hardware


----------



## southernbelle43

Deep blue Africa Selene zip midi with added exterior pocket, silver HW and silver lining.  Pretty accurate color shown.


----------



## Tankgirl

Calistas in Tobacco and Blue (can't remember the exact name of the color) Aquila:


----------



## Tankgirl

And Full Soulmate in Denim Blue Pebbled with mini Penelopes in Biscotti and Denim Blue Pebbled:


----------



## msd_bags

Dark Blue Angelica in Verona leather, with external long strap attachment as the Arianna.


----------



## dcooney4

Oops


----------



## VanBod1525

Cobblestone Tuscania Calista, no modifications.


----------



## piosavsfan

I've been looking through this thread and I think I'm in trouble. The bags are gorgeous! I'm thinking I need a Calista in Dark Violet Merinos. I can't decide if I should just get the silver lining or something fun. What color do you ladies think would contrast well with Dark Violet?


----------



## piosavsfan

piosavsfan said:


> I've been looking through this thread and I think I'm in trouble. The bags are gorgeous! I'm thinking I need a Calista in Dark Violet Merinos. I can't decide if I should just get the silver lining or something fun. What color do you ladies think would contrast well with Dark Violet?


OOPS I posted in the wrong thread! Sorry!!!


----------



## vink

Theia Midi in Africa Taupe. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Angelica in Aegean with GHW


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> View attachment 3747045


NICE!  Don't you love it.  It is so light, silky, chic.  I am really enjoying mine!!!  Enjoy.


----------



## anitalilac

Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos, custom front flap design by Marco, with Matching Tassel, Gold Hardware 
It also has a shorter strap. 
Matching Cardholder with Jade Merinos Mini Penelope


----------



## coach943

Penelope in purple pebbled leather, and Calista in plum pebbled leather.


----------



## VanBod1525

Terracotta Merinos Calista


----------



## VanBod1525

Calista in Octane Merinos Summer 2017 (deeper shade than the original, same tannery)


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> Calista in Octane Merinos Summer 2017 (deeper shade than the original, same tannery)[/


----------



## Claudia Herzog

The Zhoe twins!
Black Zhoe Venezia, light gold hardware, extended crossbody strap
Brown Zhoe Croco, light gold hardware, extended crossbody strap


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Pink lining in black Zhoe Venezia
Lilac lining in brown Zhoe Croco
We need more photos of custom linings!


----------



## TotinScience

The Sabrina sisters:
Top: Midi Sabrina, Lead Africa (back panel), Tangerine Nappa (front panel), dual colored strap, gray lining, silver hardware, no additional modifications
Bottom: Full Sabrina, Black Nappa (back panel), Chocolate Nappa (front panel), dual colored strap, gray lining, silver hardware, top zipper closure, flipped orientation (to be worn on the right shoulder with chocolate side facing out).




What fits (not stuffed): Top, Midi, bottom, full. A ruler included for scale  (in inches) , a  little blue book in the bottom photo is a kindle.  Both fit Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch).






Mod Shots:


----------



## Barefootgirl

I love my new Selene Midi in Iced Taupe Africa, other photos make it look cream colored, but mine is a true frosted taupe - looks almost grey in the pic.


----------



## VanBod1525

Theia full size in Avio Athene. Really a great shoulder bag and unclipping the strap quickly transforms it into a great messenger bag.


----------



## VanBod1525

Dark Orange Tuscania midi Penelope, soft gold hardware, Stormy Sea Green mid Penelope, silver hardware and Celeste Merinos Cardholder


----------



## Coastal jewel

Arianna  Amethyst pebbled

Phoebe Plum pebbled

Penelope Messenger Port Merinos


----------



## Coastal jewel




----------



## southernbelle43

Barefootgirl said:


> I love my new Selene Midi in Iced Taupe Africa, other photos make it look cream colored, but mine is a true frosted taupe - looks almost grey in the pic.


That is very elegant.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Calista in Chocolate Verona


----------



## emmaAr

Selene Midi in Chocolate Brown Verona


----------



## emmaAr

Angel Midi in Tobacco Aquila Matte


----------



## emmaAr

Aura in Brownrose Nappa


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Modena in champagne pebbled with gold hw and fuschia lining


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3863042
> View attachment 3863043
> 
> Modena in champagne pebbled with gold hw and fuschia lining


I am really liking the look of this bag!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I can take some comparison photos with midi selene, midi angel, Arianna, and midi divina all standing next to the Modena and grande aura for size reference .  
Modena has some excess height that I wouldn’t normally utilize since I don’t stack my stuff but I can forgive it when it stands up erect on its own.  It’s totally different than a too tall bag that flops around because then the stuff at the bottom gets swallowed in a black hole because the leather of the top half of the bag is falling on it and creating hidey nooks and corners down in the bottom.  I cannot deal, and I stick a felt boxy shaper/organizer in to prevent that.  But I love it when a bag doesn’t even need my shaper and has a shape that allows me to plop it on a surface and see easily the entire interior and instantly see what I need, grab it with one hand, because I usually have a toddler on my other hip being held with my other hand.


----------



## soramillay

Pls delete, forgot this was the photos thread.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Grande aura in sand merinos

Please delete my previous post above with just a paragraph of text; it was an accident to post the blurb here and not in the general discussion thread.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Champagne pebbled Modena mod shot on 5’7” person (170cm), ladies size small


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Modena in pebbled champagne next to dark taupe vachetta arianna. They are similar in size but as you can see in the last photo, Modena is not nearly as flared wide across the top.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Modena vs arianna vs selene midi zip vs grande aura


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3864469
> View attachment 3864470
> View attachment 3864471
> View attachment 3864472
> 
> 
> Modena vs arianna vs selene midi zip vs grande aura


Again thank you for your photos comparing these. I realize that the Modena is just too big for me.  It looks great on you though.


----------



## VanBod1525

Dark Brown Tuscania Theia, dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## VanBod1525

Medium Grey Verona Theia, silver hardware


----------



## starhaven

1. Siena in cuoio vacchetta (wonderful textural variations on leather), light gold hardware, cappuccino lining, extra back sleeve for trolley, additional leather patch for long strap. 

2. Angelica in red cherry nappa (leather is amazing true red!), light gold hardware, light pink lining, removal of central compartment, same addition for long leather strap. 

3. Juliet in midnight blue tuscania, dark gunmetal hardware, light blue lining, same addition for long leather strap.


----------



## bonniekir

Love to catch up with all the gorgeous new bags plus modifications! 
I do believe the Vachetta a great sturdy leather, alas too heavy for my bad shoulders, so I grabbed the opportunity to order some bags in the Verona, which I consider a light leather to wear.
I am surprised that some of you experience Tuscania leather as dry?  I have almost all colours, and not one is dry at all. It is a thin leather, not heavy and very supple, but dry? No, at least not my bags. But I am confident that some leather lotion can give it a fast recovery.. lol


----------



## TotinScience

A custom Soulmate Midi Iced Berry Africa with Iced Taupe sides in natural light (dark rainy day), riding shotgun. 2 inch extra length handles, silver hardware. While the iced berry looks pretty true to life, iced taupe is a lot less beige/yellow in person, it's more grey with some beige undertones and sheen.


----------



## vink

Full-sized Selene in Cielo pebble with marine lining. 

Cielo is a pastel green with maybe a hint of gray undertone.


----------



## Odebdo

.


----------



## tenKrat

Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania leather


----------



## tenKrat

Aura in dark taupe vachetta, dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## tenKrat

Calista in tobacco Aquila matte


----------



## soramillay

Hazel Tan athene Modena, Gold hw with marine lining.


----------



## soramillay

Modshot.


----------



## emmaAr

Modena in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte with gold hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

emmaAr said:


> Modena in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte with gold hardware.


I am really liking the look of this!!!!!


----------



## TotinScience

The original Deep Violet Merinos Penelope Midi (the last of its kind) and a Little Penelope in Deep Blue Africa. Direct sunlight, silver hardware on both.


----------



## starkfan

Chocolate Verona Penelope Messenger with silver hardware and marine lining -- added customisation of a zipper closure for the main compartment

(Pictures taken indoors with fluorescent lighting, so they may not be the most colour-accurate!)






For reference, the zipper for the main compartment was added in by sewing in 2 extra leather panels (sandwiching the zipper), attached to where the inner leather panel is (this inner panel is where the magnetic closures would normally be placed) -- hope the picture below and the description make sense. It does make the part of the bag where the leather panels meet the lining quite thick, since there are 3 layers of leather there, but I haven't felt it to be a significant downside space-wise when using the bag so far. (But this is also my first Penelope Messenger / Massaccesi, so I don't know what the regular Penelope Messenger is like!)


Hope this is a useful reference for the Penelope Messenger lovers out there!


----------



## Tankgirl

starkfan said:


> Chocolate Verona Penelope Messenger with silver hardware and marine lining -- added customisation of a zipper closure for the main compartment
> 
> (Pictures taken indoors with fluorescent lighting, so they may not be the most colour-accurate!)
> View attachment 3892805
> 
> View attachment 3892804
> 
> View attachment 3892802
> 
> For reference, the zipper for the main compartment was added in by sewing in 2 extra leather panels (sandwiching the zipper), attached to where the inner leather panel is (this inner panel is where the magnetic closures would normally be placed) -- hope the picture below and the description make sense. It does make the part of the bag where the leather panels meet the lining quite thick, since there are 3 layers of leather there, but I haven't felt it to be a significant downside space-wise when using the bag so far. (But this is also my first Penelope Messenger / Massaccesi, so I don't know what the regular Penelope Messenger is like!)
> View attachment 3892803
> 
> Hope this is a useful reference for the Penelope Messenger lovers out there!



I really like the added zipper for the center compartment.


----------



## ajamy

Midi theia, forest green merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, burgundy lining, 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 external zip pocket


----------



## ajamy

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3898067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midi theia, forest green merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, burgundy lining,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898065
> View attachment 3898066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> external zip pocket


----------



## ajamy

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3898067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midi theia, forest green merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, burgundy lining,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898065
> View attachment 3898066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> external zip pocket


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

blue Aquila matte midi minerva with extended strap


	

		
			
		

		
	
blue africa card case and phoebe
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
fits in great with plenty of room for phone, headphones, money, couple dozen cards, and keys


	

		
			
		

		
	
beige trinity aura
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
large grain pattern on the back


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Natural light photos.


----------



## emmaAr

Zhoe in Black vacchetta with gold hardware and matching tassel for zipper pull.


----------



## starkfan

Dark Green Trinity Penelope Messenger (silver hardware and dark grey lining, and customised with a removable shoulder strap, no change to the default length), Dark Blue Trinity Penelope Midi (silver hardware, added accessory strap, and lilac lining), and comparison with Chocolate Verona Penelope Messenger -- first two pics are under white fluorescent lighting only, while the next two pics are under a mix of daylight and white fluorescent lighting (pics are fairly colour accurate in tone, although it may be a bit darker IRL with less bright lighting):





Note: I actually suspect that they may have made my Dark Blue Penny Midi with Verona leather instead of Trinity (although the tag does say Trinity) -- more detailed review of the leathers here, including something to note with the penetration of the dye colour, and potential cracking of the top layer, for the Dark Green Trinity leather.

Other reference pics:

D-ring inserted in the main compartment of the Penelope Messenger for an accessory strap (for added security to "leash" any small items placed in the main compartment since it only has a magnetic closure):


Lilac lining in the Dark Blue Trinity (Verona?) Penelope Midi:


Comparisons of Dark Green Trinity with Forest Merinos and Dark Green Vachetta -- taken under a mix of daylight and white fluorescent lighting, fairly colour accurate, I think:




And for those who own or have seen MZ Wallace's Mallard Oxford material, here's a comparison for good measure too (under fluorescent lighting, but still fairly colour accurate, I think) -- the Mallard is more of an evergreen-ish dark green (with more pronounced blue tones to the green), whereas the Dark Green Trinity definitely has less of those blue tones.


----------



## starkfan

starkfan said:


> Comparisons of Dark Green Trinity with Forest Merinos and Dark Green Vachetta -- taken under a mix of daylight and white fluorescent lighting, fairly colour accurate, I think:
> View attachment 3914056
> View attachment 3914057
> View attachment 3914058
> 
> And for those who own or have seen MZ Wallace's Mallard Oxford material, here's a comparison for good measure too (under fluorescent lighting, but still fairly colour accurate, I think) -- the Mallard is more of an evergreen-ish dark green (with more pronounced blue tones to the green), whereas the Dark Green Trinity definitely has less of those blue tones.
> View attachment 3914055


More comparison pics of Dark Green Trinity with MZ Wallace Mallard Oxford, Balenciaga's Poker Fonce from F/W 2012*, Dark Green Vachetta and Forest Merinos swatches, and a MZ Wallace market purse in (I think) Forest Bedford (with rose gold hardware) thrown in for good measure (definitely more of an olivey-toned green). Pics are all taken with a mix of daylight and white fluorescent lighting, so it's coming up bright again (though the first pic turns up darker and a bit closer to IRL as a result).


----------



## msd_bags

Angelica in Black Natural Calf, silver hardawre, pink interior, top zipper closure and no center zip compartment.  This leather is firm and gives the bag a nice structure.  The leather has sheen as well.









And some mod shots when I got it (taking advantage of day time lighting)


----------



## msd_bags

To add: the Angelica in flat calf with the specs above weighs 2.2lbs or 1 kg.


----------



## msd_bags

Another modshot on her first day out. With a charm.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Forgot this is pic thread!


----------



## shak

Family of Modenas....Black, Dark Brown and Grey, all in Merinos leather with dark gunmetal hardware.  Great work bags!


----------



## msd_bags

Muse in Light Grey Pompei at 2 different areas of the room and some comparison shots.  The bag is on the big side. I compared it to Angelica and midi Angel.


----------



## msd_bags

Additional modshots.


----------



## southernbelle43

The Penelope midi in Sunflower Merinos leather.  It is such a cheery little bag and makes a fabulous wallet.


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> The Penelope midi in Sunflower Merinos leather.  It is such a cheery little bag and makes a fabulous wallet.
> View attachment 3971756



Which color did you choose for the lining?


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> Which color did you choose for the lining?


I left it gray which looks good with the yellow.


----------



## starkfan

Zhoe Legend in Dark Amethyst Verona (from the newest batch released in February 2018) with silver hardware and silver lining. Customised to add a zipper closure to the main compartment, strap length unchanged. Dark Amethyst is a warm purple (with reddish vs. blue undertones), and reminds me of Balenciaga's Raisin from FW 2009. Third pic is the most colour-accurate on my screens, and also shows the leather softening up a bit already after a full day using the bag.




Penelope in Blue Iris Verona (from the newest batch released in February 2018) with silver hardware and silver lining. No customisations. Shown with the Dark Amethyst Zhoe Legend, with one comparison that also has my Penelope Midi thrown in (I'm 99.9% sure this leather is Dark Blue Verona rather than Dark Blue Trinity). Blue Iris is a lovely medium dusty blue with some purple undertones, a pretty unique colour/tone! It's hard to capture the colour more accurately as the purple undertone doesn't always show up. The fourth pic, taken under fluorescent lighting only, is the closest to colour-accurate that I was able to get (although Dark Amethyst is better captured with the other pics). The MM blog's swatch pic is fairly accurate too, if that helps anyone considering this leather.






All pics above are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting (unless otherwise noted). Review also posted in the main Massaccesi thread here.


----------



## Coastal jewel

TenKrat. Thanks for you posts and comparison.. so helpful years later!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

starkfan said:


> Zhoe Legend in Dark Amethyst Verona (from the newest batch released in February 2018) with silver hardware and silver lining. Customised to add a zipper closure to the main compartment, strap length unchanged. Dark Amethyst is a warm purple (with reddish vs. blue undertones), and reminds me of Balenciaga's Raisin from FW 2009. Third pic is the most colour-accurate on my screens, and also shows the leather softening up a bit already after a full day using the bag.
> View attachment 3978790
> View attachment 3978787
> View attachment 3978791
> 
> Penelope in Blue Iris Verona (from the newest batch released in February 2018) with silver hardware and silver lining. No customisations. Shown with the Dark Amethyst Zhoe Legend, with one comparison that also has my Penelope Midi thrown in (I'm 99.9% sure this leather is Dark Blue Verona rather than Dark Blue Trinity). Blue Iris is a lovely medium dusty blue with some purple undertones, a pretty unique colour/tone! It's hard to capture the colour more accurately as the purple undertone doesn't always show up. The fourth pic, taken under fluorescent lighting only, is the closest to colour-accurate that I was able to get (although Dark Amethyst is better captured with the other pics). The MM blog's swatch pic is fairly accurate too, if that helps anyone considering this leather.
> View attachment 3978779
> View attachment 3978781
> View attachment 3978782
> View attachment 3978776
> View attachment 3978784
> 
> All pics above are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting (unless otherwise noted). Review also posted in the main Massaccesi thread here.



Your Zhoe Legend was my inspiration for taking advantage of the current promotion.  I decided to get a Penelope Messenger in the same leather/lining combination and a matching card holder; I also ordered card holders in Navy Pebbled/Green and Black Pebbled/Marine.


----------



## southernbelle43

Alexia midi in silver glitter Pompei. Marine lining, no other modifications.


----------



## emmaAr

Zhoe in Platinum Glitter Pompei with gold hardware and marine lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

delete


----------



## starkfan

Little Muse in Everose glitter Pompei, with silver hardware and red lining, and shortened strap measuring 45" to 49" (115cm to 125cm), instead of the standard 51.2" to 55.2" (130cm to 140cm) (according to the website). No other customisations.




Fits a long continental wallet comfortably -- it has to sit along either the front or back half of the interior, as the folds of the Muse shape take up space in the middle, but it's a comfortable fit regardless.



Comparison with Zhoe Legend -- at its widest point, Little Muse is only half an inch smaller than Zhoe Legend (10.5" vs. 11", by my measurements)




All pics are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting.

More detailed review/first impressions in the main Massaccesi thread here!


----------



## Gabichka

Alexia Midi in tan Pompei leather with light gold hardware. Interior lining is green. 
Photos taken with natural light on a very cloudy day and when I compare the pictures of the bag on my phone to the actual bag the color is pretty correct.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Calista in Caramel Merino Leather with added exterior pocket.


----------



## tenKrat

S/S ‘18, Alexia Midi in Everose Glitter Pompei leather



What fits inside:


----------



## tenKrat

Comparison of what fits inside an Alexia Midi vs. Alexia (full size):



Alexia in Tan Pompei leather:


----------



## tenKrat

Alexia in Tan Pompei:


----------



## tenKrat

Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta:


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots of Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta (I am 5’4”):


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Aura in beige merinos/light gold hw vs. Aura in forest merinos/dark gunmetal hw:


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe Legend in rust vacchetta/light gold hw vs. Zhoe in Black vacchetta/dark gunmetal hw:


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe Legend vs. Aura:




Zhoe Legend holds more than Aura.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe vs. Aura:




Zhoe holds more than Aura. Zhoe has a wider mouth and the “wings” on both sides add more depth.


----------



## tenKrat

Again, Zhoe has a larger interior than Aura.


----------



## tenKrat

Stella in pewter metallic and what fits
inside. There is room left over for tissues and a lip gloss:


----------



## tenKrat

Comparison mod shot - Grande Aura in beige merinos vs. Aura in forest merinos. I am 5’4”.


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Aura vs. Zhoe Legend in rust vacchetta:


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shot - Grande Aura vs. Zhoe Legend:


----------



## emmaAr

Zhoe Legend in Teal Nappa with gold hardware


----------



## southernbelle43

emmaAr said:


> Zhoe Legend in Teal Nappa with gold hardware


Beautiful color and style!!!!!


----------



## TotinScience

Demetra in wine Africa: top zipper closure, flat handles, light gold HW, dark grey lining.


----------



## starkfan

Teal Diamond leather Flora with marine lining, Copper Diamond leather cardholder with red lining, and tassels in Teal and Pewter Diamond leather, all with dark gunmetal hardware (first two pics under a mix of weak indirect natural lighting and artificial lighting; third pic under artificial lighting only):




Red lining in the Copper Diamond leather cardholder (first pic under a mix of weak indirect natural lighting and artificial lighting; second pic under artificial lighting only):



Marine lining in the Teal Diamond leather Flora (first pic under a mix of weak indirect natural lighting and artificial lighting; second pic under artificial lighting only):



More comments/first impressions of these leathers here in the main MM thread!


----------



## Tankgirl

TotinScience said:


> Demetra in wine Africa: top zipper closure, flat handles, light gold HW, dark grey lining.



I like the flat handles.  Is the inside open?  If so, would you use an organizer?


----------



## TotinScience

Tankgirl said:


> I like the flat handles.  Is the inside open?  If so, would you use an organizer?


I am not sure what you mean by “inside open” - it does open wide and has a fairly wide base, so yes, you can use an organizer if you wish.


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> Little Muse in Everose glitter Pompei, with silver hardware and red lining, and shortened strap measuring 45" to 49" (115cm to 125cm), instead of the standard 51.2" to 55.2" (130cm to 140cm) (according to the website). No other customisations.
> View attachment 4018358
> View attachment 4018360
> View attachment 4018359
> 
> Fits a long continental wallet comfortably -- it has to sit along either the front or back half of the interior, as the folds of the Muse shape take up space in the middle, but it's a comfortable fit regardless.
> View attachment 4018361
> View attachment 4018364
> 
> Comparison with Zhoe Legend -- at its widest point, Little Muse is only half an inch smaller than Zhoe Legend (10.5" vs. 11", by my measurements)
> View attachment 4018365
> View attachment 4018366
> View attachment 4018367
> 
> All pics are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting.


----------



## TotinScience

Venus in Blue Iris Verona, light gold HW, grey lining, no other modifications
Phoebe in Teal Diamond with a pewter Diamond detachable strap and sides, marine lining, dark gunmetal HW
Penelope in copper Diamond with a detachable strap, red lining, dark gunmetal HW


----------



## Farfelue63

Soulmate midi in Orange Merino with extended straps (+4 cm strap drop) and yellow lining. Weight :1100g


----------



## vink

Little Valerie in Sugarcane Glitter Pompei with SHW 






It has sage lining and can fit daily essentials just fine.


----------



## vink

Little Valerie in blush Pompei with GHW.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Yes, she flung herself across the ocean and straight into my arms. She even speaks Italian! she's dark taupe, pebbled leather, Selene Midi is her name and she's mine!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Shame on me: I haven’t carried Aphrodite a lot as I’ve downsized the stuff I carry. But I still [emoji177] her. Specs are plum and geranio pebbled, mahogany vacchetta handles, geranio stitching and plum edge paint. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Close up of the handles.


----------



## Tankgirl

Sickgrl13 said:


> Shame on me: I haven’t carried Aphrodite a lot as I’ve downsized the stuff I carry. But I still [emoji177] her. Specs are plum and geranio pebbled, mahogany vacchetta handles, geranio stitching and plum edge paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099354
> 
> 
> Close up of the handles.
> View attachment 4099355



Wow!  Must get something in Geranio someday.


----------



## vink

Juliet in cobblestone Tuscania with GHW.


----------



## vink




----------



## southernbelle43

Full size Valerie satchel in dark green vacchetta with gold hardware and an apple green lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

Theia midi in chocolate Verona with added zipped pocket on back and a marine lining. Gold hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

Size comparison, full size Valerie satchel with Selene midi in blue Africa


----------



## the_baglover

Selene in black pebbled leather, red lining, and top zipper closure.


----------



## soramillay

From the sample sale, this is the bordeaux and dark grey pompei Tulipano with painted edges.


----------



## southernbelle43

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4118886
> View attachment 4118887
> 
> From the sample sale, this is the bordeaux and dark grey pompei Tulipano with painted edges.


I love those colors!!


----------



## starkfan

Dark Amethyst Verona Penelope Messenger with silver hardware, lilac lining. Customised with an added zipper closure for the main compartment, and removable strap (shortened slightly from the default length too). Pics all taken under a mix of indirect natural light and white fluorescent lighting.





This was actually a replacement bag that MM made, as the first bag I received had exterior stitching and zipper fabric that was too light and contrasting in colour. MM did resolve this issue and made good on it, relevant posts are in the main MM thread from 3-4 months ago -- I got the replacement about 2 or so months ago, have only just had the time to take good pics and post them here!


----------



## Petruspus

Phoebe, pebled leather in plum.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Introducing my Victoria in Blue Iris Verona! (please excuse the background, I am in the middle of packing to move)....her color is a bit richer and deeper in real life. The only mod was longer handles and I believe the messenger strap came with it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mud Verona Modena with yellow lining and gold hardware. Changes color in dfferent lighting..


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Octane Merinos Victoria with cappuccino lining, light gunmetal hardware and Selene closure(no flap)



Blue glittter Pompei Penelope midi


----------



## Aminu

Summer 2018, Divina Midi, gold laminato lamb, Victoria handles, light gold hardware, gold lining


----------



## starkfan

Dark Green Vacchetta Alexia Midi with Apple Green lining and Light Gold hardware




Customised with a back slip pocket with a magnetic snap -- ended up as a curved-line pocket symmetrical to the pockets in the front (I didn't include specifications of how I wanted it, though, so I might specify what I want in detail in the future if I get this customisation again). Because it's the same height as the pockets in front, it's a tight fit for a phone (Samsung Galaxy S7; phone case used as a stand-in in the pics below)





All pics taken under a mix of natural and fluorescent white lining, though colour representation of the Dark Green Vacchetta isn't quite the best in the pics above (it definitely isn't as blue-toned as these pics appear on my computer). More detailed review available in the main MM thread here.


----------



## starkfan

Size comparisons with the Penelope Messenger, Zhoe Legend and Little Muse:








What I attempted to fit into the Alexia Midi, Zhoe Legend and Little Muse:


Items pictured: Bose wireless earbuds in their charging case (fairly chunky, definitely larger than the AirPods case); LeSportsac pouch that contains a phone-sized Belkin charger and iPod touch, along with charging cables; long continental wallet; reusable shopping bag (folded into a flat pouch); card case; pouch containing car and house keys; phone (proxied by my phone case - this is for a Samsung Galaxy S7); wet wipes; tissues; and a foldable umbrella

What fit into the Alexia Midi -- everything but the foldable umbrella (though this could sit on top of or below all the items):


----------



## starkfan

What fit into the Zhoe Legend -- everything but the foldable umbrella (though this _maybe_ could sit on top of or below all the items) -- tighter fit than in the Alexia Midi, though:




What fit into the Little Muse -- everything but the foldable umbrella and reusable shopping bag, though what is pictured below is quite a tight fit:


Alternatively, it's a more comfortable fit if I carry just the Belkin charger (and phone charging cable) without the LeSportsac pouch (and also leaving out the iPod touch and the Bose wireless earbuds), allowing me to fit the reusable shopping bag again:


----------



## TotinScience

Siena in Taupe Pebbled with straps in Sauro Tan Vacchetta. 
HW: light gold
Lining: dark grey
Modifications: 10 inch strap drop for shoulder carry
Luggage sleeve on the back (not shown here).


----------



## coach943

Soulmate Midi in Silver Diamond leather. Handles are 2" longer. Light gunmetal hardware.


----------



## coach943

Aphrodite in Silver Diamond and Red Cherry Nappa. Red interior with silver hardware. Handles are two inches longer than standard.


----------



## starkfan

Zhoe Legend in Mahogany vacchetta, Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled, Penelope in Burgundy pebbled, Penelope Midi in Mud Verona


Zhoe Legend in Mahogany vacchetta -- light gold hardware, red lining, and additional modifications of a zipper closure for the main compartment, plus a longer and wider (1.2") all-leather shoulder strap






Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled -- purple lining, light gunmetal hardware, third zipper added to the centre compartment, and a removable strap


----------



## starkfan

Penelope in Burgundy pebbled with silver hardware and Light Fuchsia lining



Penelope Midi in Mud Verona with a crossbody strap added, plus the accessory strap -- silver hardware and silver lining




All pics posted taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and fluorescent white lighting - colour tones generally accurate, although they may appear slightly lighter/brighter than IRL due to the bright lighting.

More detailed comments/review in the main MM thread here.


----------



## christinemliu

Dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi with dark blue lining and light gunmetal hardware
Dark taupe vacchetta Little Tulipano
Navy pebbled Little Penelope


----------



## carterazo

Zhoe in hot pink nappa light gold hardware


----------



## starkfan

Modena in Butterscotch Pebbled, Dark Blue lining, and Dark Gunmetal hardware, no other modifications




Butterscotch isn't as reddish as it appears in the first pic... I'd call it a dark burnt orange with reddish undertones, though not as red as in the first pic. The third pic is probably the most colour-accurate on my screens, I think. Gorgeous dark neutral colour!

Alexia Midi in River Blue Vacchetta, Light Fuchsia lining and Silver hardware! Addition of back slip pocket, this time specified to be a straight-line one so that it can fit more things depth-wise.




(Sorry this last pic isn't that great, I was finding it tough to get the interior well-lit enough to capture the colour nicely! This is definitely Light Fuchsia lining, though, contrasts beautifully with the dark blue...)

Penelope in Chocolate Verona, Marine lining, and Dark Gunmetal hardware




All pics taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and fluorescent white lighting, as usual.

More detailed comments/review in the main MM thread here.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Daphne Vachetta. Dark taupe.  Dark gunmetal.  Sorry pics not coming thru..


----------



## BagMadness

Phoebe in Merinos leather, Port and Deep Fuchsia.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ily-pictures-here.886161/page-6#post-32698985 

I didn't want to bombard all the MM threads, but for future reference this linked post is of my collection.

1) Ruby red Venezia regular Selene, with studs, extra wide (1.2") messenger strap, and soulmate handles.

2) Lead Africa and tangerine Nappa midi Sabrina with silver hardware.

2) Colorblocked platinum and silver diamond leather Flora with gold hardware and MM bag chain. All leather strap and wristlet strap.


----------



## carterazo

Alexia midi in beige nappa with light  gold hardware and fuchsia lining.
First picture is indoors on overcast day. Second picture is outside with bright sunshine. First picture is closer to the actual color.


----------



## orchidmyst

Selene in Green Venezia






Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled
(It looks more like a muted version of neon red instead of pink)



Juliet in Indigo Nappa



Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei (with short strap shown here)



Aura in Taupe Venezia


----------



## carterazo

Little Miss M in off white pompei with rolled handles - in natural light. Marine lining. She fits all my essentials with room to spare.


----------



## SEWDimples

Please delete


----------



## orchidmyst

Here is a comparison of storage space of Selene Midi, Juliet, Selene, Muse and Theia:
What I carry:
Ipad, various pouches, wallets, keys (in pouch), wet wipe and a big bottle of water (24.5cm tall)


Selene Midi in Mauve Pebbbled with top zip and pocket at back panel




The bottle is a bit too tall to be zipped up in the Selene Midi



Juliet in Indigo Nappa


The water bottle is too tall but can be put sideways.
The Juliet is way more spacious compared to the Selene Midi.
The opening of the bag makes it easy to see everything.


----------



## orchidmyst

Selene in Green Venezia with top zip and pocket at back panel



Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei







Theia in Dark Blue Verona


The water bottle fits fine and doesn't block the zipper as the Theia has more height.


----------



## christinemliu

Aphrodite in dark grey merinos, added exterior pocket, no chain and wider messenger strap, all straps in same leather as the bag, light blue lining; Penelope Midi in caramel merinos; Little Penelope in dark blue verona; last photo shows dark blue verona Little Penelope with light gunmetal hardware on the left, navy pebbled Little Penelope with silver hardware on the right


----------



## christinemliu

Aphrodite top straps adjusted so they are now not hitting the exterior pocket:


----------



## Coastal jewel

Mod shot. Penelope w wrist strap.  Great little errand girl.  For reference I am 5’2.


----------



## orchidmyst

Athena in Carmin Nappa with the handles shortened to have the same handle drop as the Angelica (4.5 inches)





The front pocket can fit an ipad with space to spare.


Side view
(I spilled water yesterday on my first use so you can see some water marks. I am sure they will be gone after some leather lotion and more time to dry)


----------



## orchidmyst

Hera in Purple Nappa with top zip closure



Penelope in Dark Plum Washed Lamb with additional long strap



Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona with removable straps



Theia in Fuchsia Pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## orchidmyst

Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa with top zip closure.
The color is actually a bit more brown than it is in the picture


----------



## christinemliu

Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled leather and silver hardware:



Interior with cappucino lining:



Interior with 2 Penelope Midis and 1 Flora in the middle, with ample room on top (an additional Penelope Midi could fit lying flat):


----------



## coach943

Soulmate in Fuchsia Washed Lamb. Black Nappa Handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.


----------



## carterazo

Angelica in black vacchetta with light blue lining and gunmetal hardware. It was modified to have no middle compartment and zipper closure closure t the top instead of a magnet.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe Legend in platinum Pompei + silver Pompei, light gunmetal hw, yellow lining.






With Minerva Midi shoulder strap:


----------



## tenKrat

Mia in black vacchetta, dark gunmetal hw, wider adjustable messenger strap


----------



## tenKrat

Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei, light gunmetal hw, yellow lining


----------



## Coastal jewel

. Posting to bump up the forum!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Muse midi in eggplant Pompei and Juliet (full size)in indigo nappa.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa with lt gold hardware, Penelope Midi in Orange Merinos, and Little Penelope in Celeste Merinos


----------



## Aminu

Angelica in dark brown pebbled with gold HW and marine lining (modifications: top zip, no central compartment, Victoria handles and extra backing) and Zhoe in tangerine nappa with gold HW and light fuchsia lining.


----------



## orchidmyst

Comparisons among some of the smaller bags.
I took some pictures of the bags sideways so you can see.
Sorry about the lighting but hope this helps.

From left to right: Penelope Messenger, Penelope, Phoebe, Zhoe



Here from left to right is: Mia, Zhoe, Little Muse



More comparisons:
Mia & Little Muse



Mia & Penelope (The Penelope has same length as the Penelope Messenger)



Mia & Phoebe



Mia & Zhoe



The Penelope is in Dark Plum Lamb, Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona, Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona, Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei, Little Muse in Plum Verona, Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei.


----------



## coach943

Selene Zip Midi in River Blue Vacchetta. Silver hardware, Light Fuchsia lining, Soulmate-style adjustable handles with 11" drop.


----------



## coach943

Soulmate Midi in Persian Green metallic leather. Light pink lining, no center compartment, silver hardware, black Nappa handles, and handles 2" longer.


----------



## orchidmyst

Selene Midi in Persian Green Metallic



Penelope in Celeste Metallic
(this is different and a bit darker than Light Celeste Metallic)



Sabrina Midi in Black Deerskin (called Black Alce calf leather on invoice)
The leather is very tough and sturdy.
I would suggest a softer leather for Sabrina Midi if you like to fold the handles down.



Short strap customized 24.5" long for my old Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta



Tulipano Inner bag in Fuchsia metallic to use with my own Tulipano outer shell.


----------



## orchidmyst

Selene Midi in Brown Deerskin on left and Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled on the right.
Modified soulmate straps instead of the usual straps.
Both bags have a back pocket


----------



## coach943

Miss M color-blocked in Black and Red Cherry Pompei. Dark Gunmetal hardware and red interior.


----------



## coach943

Aphrodite in Mahogany Vacchetta. Silver hardware and light fuchsia lining. Straps customized to a longer length for easier shoulder carry.


----------



## Jktgal

Midi Minerva in pebbled leather, color ananas, and light gold hardware, with interchangeable short and cross body straps.
Modification is removal of inner middle compartment, addition of a top zip, and use of my own textile as lining.


----------



## Jktgal

More pics of straps for Minerva midi above, pebbled leather in ananas color. The crossbody strap is the one attached to the bag (the other is the shoulder strap). Note they are different in width and bling, so if you would like the two to be the same in width and bling need to let Marco know.


----------



## ZaiGk

Dark blue Verona leather Selene zip Midi & Bordeaux Napa Muse Midi with modified addition of ‘M’ square studs on the messenger straps. M pendants on both bags.light Fushia Lining


----------



## orchidmyst

Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Mia (bordeaux glitter pompei)
Note that the top handle has different handle drops.
If you want it to be like the Mia (8cm), remember to specify when you order





Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Zhoe (amethyst pompei)





Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Alexia Midi (black vacchetta)



Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Angelica (mahogany vacchetta)



Group pic to compare the depth of the bags:
(Angelica, Grande Mia, Mia, Zhoe, Alexia Midi)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Even though the Grande Mia seems to have about the same width as the Zhoe, it cannot carry an iPad well.
I can feel that there is a gap between the bottom of the Grande Mia and the iPad when I put it in. This does not happen with a Zhoe. I would not recommend using the Grande Mia to carry the iPad (unless you have a smaller version) as I can see the corners of the iPad poking at the side of the Grande Mia when I put it in.


----------



## msd_bags

Comparison of Lighter Port Merinos (Midi Theia) and Port Merinos (Zhoe Legend)


----------



## orchidmyst

Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic with Juliet in Indigo Nappa in the back (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)



Side by side comparison (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)



Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic



Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede



Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede next to Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic



Victoria Midi is taller and you can always shorten the hand straps if you prefer to hand hold your bags.
Currently the straps of the Victoria Midi is just right for carrying over the shoulder.



Zhoe next to Little Athena and Victoria Midi



Tulipano Inner Bag in Emerald Pebbled
(I asked Marco to give me fixed hooks (D-rings) like the Tulipano Outer Bag)


----------



## orchidmyst

MM Bracelets from left to right: 
Persian Green Metallic Calf, Aqua Metallic Calf, Celeste Metallic Calf, Cobalt Blue Metallic Calf, Fuchsia Metallic Calf, Purple Metallic Calf, Dark Amber Metallic Calf, Bronze Metallic Calf, Everose Diamond, Platinum Glitter Pompei


----------



## BittyMonkey

Miss M in black nappa, Penelope midi in scarlet metallic, and purple pebbled Calista.


----------



## starsong

Minerva midi in mud Africa RT, Marine lining, light gold hardware


----------



## orchidmyst

Theia in Dark Taupe Verona


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little Athena “ Messenger”.  No handles.  Modified hardware to Arianna.  Added a minerva strap. 

Navy lining.  Dark Gunmetal. I’m terrible at taking pics of lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

Dark amethyst/navy Verona Victoria midi, light gold HW and lilac lining.


----------



## christinemliu

Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin, navy lining, light gunmetal hardware, added slip exterior pocket with hidden magnet. Notice updated strap attachment design on the side.


----------



## christinemliu

LuvNLux said:


> Christine, Thanks for answering my question. I went back to the second shot, and I still cannot see it. It is well hidden, for sure. Does it go all the way across? Or is it only on one side before the center seam? By the way, I do love your bag.


Thank you! Sorry, yes it goes all the way across, here's a better shot:


And sorry everyone for the chatter on this no chatter thread!


----------



## tenKrat

Luna in bordeaux and rose pebbled leather, light gunmetal hw, silver lining, and shorter shoulder strap (14.5”)


----------



## tenKrat

Items that fit in a Luna:


----------



## msd_bags

Comparison shots between Avocado  Green Africa RT full size Victoria and Ananas Pebbled midi Victoria.  The green bag slouches more, maybe because this Africa is less stiff than Pebbled? Or could it be bacause the yellow bag is smaller?


----------



## msd_bags

ETA:  I had Marco lengthen the handles on the midi to the same length as the full size.


----------



## christinemliu

Penelope Messenger in chocolate nappa, Phoebe in black vacchetta, Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania (with a requested additional D ring on the side) and Flora in cognac merinos.


----------



## emmaAr

Victoria Midi, light silver metallic, light gunmetal hardware.


----------



## emmaAr

Aurora, black/bordeaux pebbled, dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## orchidmyst

Someone asked me about the comparison of the Muse, Muse Midi and Selene Midi.
So while I was taking pictures, I got some comparison pictures with the Angelica, Tulipano and Rua Angelica.

Side View:
(from left to right)
Selene Midi, Muse Midi, Muse, Rua Angelica


(from left to right)
Angelica, Selene Midi, Rua Angelica, Tulipano


For reference:
Selene Midi in Dark Brown Deerskin (with top zip closure & soulmate handles)
Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei (with standard closure)
Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa (with top zip closure)
Rua Angelica in Fuchsia Pompei
Angelica in Marine Blue Merinos
Tulipano in Everose Glitter Pompei

Muse Midi (left) and Muse (right) - bottle of water is 24.5cm tall


Selene Midi (left) and Muse Midi (right)


Selene Midi (left) and Muse (right)


Selene Midi (left) and Angelica (right)


Selene Midi (left) and Tulipano (right)


Selene Midi (left) and Rua Angelica (right)


Muse (left) and Rua Angelica (right)



As you can see, most leather starts to slouch after a while but the Pompei keeps it shape very well.
Pompei is also very light so it is a good choice for structured bags.

Inside comparison with Penelope inside and a bottle of water (24.5cm tall);
Muse Midi here


Selene Midi here


Muse here


----------



## christinemliu

Aurora in cuoio vacchetta, light gunmetal hardware, navy lining, and added exterior slip pocket.
Penelope Midi in mud Africa RT, light blue lining


----------



## christinemliu

I totally missed this and just discovered there is a slip pocket and credit card slots opposite the zippered pocket on the inside of Aurora:


----------



## orchidmyst

Purple Nappa & Violet Nappa Luna
(with short strap for hand carrying here)



(with Sabrina chain strap in light gunmetal hardware)



The base is made like this so the bag does not collapse.


----------



## orchidmyst

Here's my Penelope in Bronze Crystal Goat


Minerva Midi in Cream Glitter Nabuk


----------



## Ludmilla

Little Athene in rose Nappa. With silver hardware and apple green lining (actually my sister`s bag).




The captured colour of the pics are very close to real life.


----------



## Ludmilla

Theia in navy Suede. With gold hardware, lilac lining and lilac contrast stitching.








Again the captured colours are very close to real life.


----------



## tenKrat

Hera in pewter metallic lamb, dark gunmetal HW



Shoulder strap was modified to a Victoria style strap, same length as the standard Hera shoulder strap:


----------



## tenKrat

Hera mod shot. I’m 5’4”, petite frame.


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Mia in mud Africa regular tanned leather with orange lining and light gunmetal HW:


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Mia vs. Mia (cuoio vacchetta):


Grande Mia is a medium size bag; it’s good for everyday use. Mia is a small/mini size bag; carries essentials.


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope in orange Africa regular tanned leather, light gunmetal HW, and orange lining:


----------



## tenKrat

Cuoio vacchetta (Angelica messenger) - darker color; browner undertone 



Sauro tan vacchetta (Daphne) - lighter color; more yellow undertone:


----------



## SayaJ

Dark green vacchetta Daphne, light gold hw, sage green lining with rolled handles 





You can see how exquisite the workmanship is:




Quick mod shot:


I'm 5"3' (160cm) and ~120lbs


----------



## SayaJ

Aura in sunflower merinos, dark gunmetal hw

Under white fluorescent lighting





Under warm restaurant lighting 



Mod shot


----------



## tenKrat

Alexia Midi in Everose glitter Pompei leather.  I’m 5’4”.


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Mia in mud Africa regular tanned leather. I’m 5’4”.


----------



## jbags07

Mini Zhoe in octane merinos


----------



## jbags07

Little Muse in blush pompeii. There is also a shoulder/crossbody strap not pictured. You can see the wonderful craftsmanship of this bag....


----------



## jbags07

Sabrina Midi in sapphire blue merinos


----------



## jbags07

Sabrina Midi in port merinos


----------



## jbags07

Sabrina midi in red cherry nappa


----------



## jbags07

Midi Theia in titanium metallic


----------



## jbags07

Flora in hairy cheetah and blue and white hairy


----------



## jbags07

Midi Juliet in Africa aqua


----------



## jbags07

Flora in acid yellow Africa


----------



## jbags07

Stella in long red hairy


----------



## jbags07

Midi Minerva in smoke gray merinos


----------



## tenKrat

Bluette merinos swatch:



Bluette merinos against a royal blue goat suede Hera:


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe with a Mia top handle

Purple nappa on flap and back side; octane nappa on front bottom half and bottom; carmin nappa on sides and long strap; and, brownrose nappa on trim and top handle.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe with a Mia top handle

Pewter laminato metallic leather on flap and back; titanium metallic pebbled on front bottom half, sides, bottom, and strap; and, black metallic pebbled on trim and top handle


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope Midi in dark brown iridescent Caiman embossed calf leather, lilac lining, and dark gunmetal hardware:


----------



## SayaJ

1) Colourblock black nappa/dark grey Pitone Lucido Phoebe, dark gunmetal hw, red lining (ordered an extra leather crossbody strap in addition to a chain strap)






2) Persian green metallic Penelope Midi, light gold hw, black lining






3) Scarlet metallic Flora, light gold hw, black lining





4) Wine cuoio toscano Selene Zip Midi, light gold hw, marine lining





I wore the bag today and am so happy it's able to hold my 14" work laptop!


----------



## SayaJ

Comparison pics between Phoebe and Penelope Midi


----------



## SayaJ

Comparison pics between Flora and Phoebe


----------



## jbags07

Below are comparison pix for size. 
Mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf
Flora in cobalt blue metallic calf
Phoebe in light celeste metallic
Iride in beige/silver mirror suede
Stella in long red hairy


----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07

Iride in beige/silver suede


----------



## jbags07

Dark blue metallic calf mini Zhoe


----------



## jbags07

Mia in white cuoio toscano , flap in off white/dark brown python matte. With a Zhoe strap (chains added at each end)


----------



## jbags07

I don’t think there are any pix of Calypso, one of MM’s newer styles...i will post comparison shots below


----------



## jbags07

Midi Theia in titanium metallic, Calypso in pebbled white and Ananas


----------



## jbags07

Calypso in pebbled white/ananas with Daphne in sauro tan vachetta


----------



## jbags07

Calypso in pebbled white/ananas with Midi Minerva in smoke gray merinos


----------



## southernbelle43

Little Miss M in red Pompei.


----------



## ElainePG

SS19: Luna in Ancient Bronze Africa leather. 
Light gunmetal hardware, extra wide strap, slip pocket on back with magnet.


----------



## Cleda

Soulmate Midi in Port Merinos, shortened handles with max drop 18cm/7". Default drop is 21cm/8.25". Handles are shown here in mid position with 13cm/5" drop. 



Light gold hardware almost looks like silver from afar, like a warm shade of silver


----------



## ohmisseevee

Style : Zhoe
Hardware : light gold
Lining : black lambskin
Customizations : feet, back slip pocket, additional 1.2" adjustable crossbody strap


----------



## ohmisseevee

One more shot to show the color and texture of the leather, which I forgot to mention in my post!

Leather : Cuoio Toscano
Colorway : Ginger


----------



## ohmisseevee

A demonstration of how much can fit into the Zhoe! It's about the same that can fit into the Little Athena, for those curious.  I was super impressed because this time, I tried to fit a water bottle in, and to my surprise... it did! I couldn't zip it up with the water bottle on top, BUT it didn't make my Zhoe bulge at the top or look as if it was holding too much / was too "full".

(I actually have two water bottles that could potentially fit into Zhoe, but the other one is a much smaller size. This water bottle is 20oz, which is perfect for situations when I'm not sure if I would have the ability to re-fill, for example.)

The water bottle was stored unzipped at the top of the main compartment. In theory I also could have zipped up the main compartment if I had stashed the water bottle on the bottom, but in most scenarios I would probably have the water bottle on top - after taking a drink, I probably wouldn't take the time to jigsaw the water bottle back into the bottom.

I also included two pictures of what it looks like from the top-down, with and without the water bottle stacked on all the stuff.



*Not Pictured: *
 - my car keys (would likely replace the work keys/fobs at the bottom, center)
 - smartphone (Google Pixel 3; stored in the exterior slip pocket or inside main compartment)
 - extra portable battery (was charging at the time I took this picture; would go into a slip pocket)

*Interior Zip Pocket (all items to the right of the water bottle):*
 - re-usable chopsticks
 - travel-size sunscreen
 - lip balm x2
*Slip Pockets:*
 - purse hanger (top right), pen, microfiber cloth
 - car keys or work keys/fobs
 - extra portable battery
*Main Compartment:*
 - film festival pamphlet
 - baby wipes
 - Baggu reusable shopping bag
 - Eucerin liquid deodorant
 - Kate Spade card holder wristlet
 - Kate Spade x minnie mouse coin purse (contains USB cable, hair ties, and compact mirror)
 - wireless earbuds (case + wireless charger for phone)
 - 20oz water bottle


----------



## anneclaire127

Luna in bronze crystal goat. Handles were customized to be 1.5” wide. Light gold hardware. Marine lining. 

Marco used medium thickness leather with extra backing for this bag. It feels sturdy. As far as care of this leather, he says this is a laminato, so he suggests not stressing corners and handles too much.


----------



## anneclaire127

Selene Zip Midi, river blue vacchetta, silver hardware, red lining. Showing with side zips both closed and open (you can see the red lining). Customized with modified  Soulmate handles. I chose the standard top closure (for cinching, no top zip).


----------



## Cessair

Juliet midi in bordeaux pebbled, cappuccino lining, gold hardware


----------



## Cessair

Little Muse in black cherry nappa, pink lining, silver hardware


----------



## orchidmyst

Here on the top left is scarlet red metallic,
Top right is french rose laminato metallic,
The middle is magenta metallic.
Bottom left is wisteria metallic.
Bottom right is eggplant laminato metallic.
This picture was taking in sunlight.


----------



## ohmisseevee

*Style* : Juliet Midi
*Leather* : Laminato Metallic
*Colorway* : Eggplant
*Hardware* : light gold
*Lining* : yellow
*Customizations* : 1.2" adjustable crossbody strap; handles, accents, and bottom of crossbody strap in Dark Cherry Nappa leather
---
Indoor Lighting:






---
Indoor with indirect morning light:


----------



## Monaliceke

ohmisseevee said:


> *Style* : Juliet Midi
> *Leather* : Laminato Metallic
> *Colorway* : Eggplant
> *Hardware* : light gold
> *Lining* : yellow
> *Customizations* : 1.2" adjustable crossbody strap; handles, accents, and bottom of crossbody strap in Dark Cherry Nappa leather
> ---
> Indoor Lighting:
> View attachment 4658145
> 
> View attachment 4658146
> View attachment 4658147
> View attachment 4658148
> 
> ---
> Indoor with indirect morning light:
> View attachment 4658149
> View attachment 4658150
> View attachment 4658151
> View attachment 4658152
> View attachment 4658153
> View attachment 4658154
> View attachment 4658155
> View attachment 4658156


Gorgeous!


----------



## ohmisseevee

*Style* : Juliet Midi
*Leather* : Laminato Metallic
*Colorway* : Eggplant
*Hardware* : light gold
*Lining* : yellow
*Customizations* : 1.2" adjustable crossbody strap; handles, accents, and bottom of crossbody strap in Dark Cherry Nappa leather
--
Mod Shots:






---
What fits in a Juliet Midi, with room to spare.
The water bottle pictured in the second image is a double-walled insulated ceramic mug that holds 12 ounces of liquid; dimensions are 2.5" diameter x 7.15" tall


----------



## emmaAr

Aurora, Bluette Merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, silver lining and Juliet Midi, deep purple Cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal hardware, silver lining.


----------



## Fancyfree

Oops posted in wrong thread


----------



## coach943

Miss M in Orange Pompei, Dark Blue lining, and Silver hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

Siena Midi in bluette Verona, black Verona, and red-blue Tweed calf leathers. Dark gunmetal hardware, red lining.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe with Mia handle in medium grey Flor goat and black nappa leather sides and trim. Dark gunmetal hardware and yellow lining.


----------



## tenKrat

Comparison shots of Siena Midi and Zhoe:


----------



## coach943

Little Minerva in black/white tweed leather and black Nappa leather, dark gunmetal hardware, and red interior.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Going to post all my MM colorblocks. Little Zhoe. Acid and marine blue nappa. Silver hardware


----------



## Sickgrl13

Zhoe in OG deep violet merinos and turquoise nappa. Dark gunmetal hw


----------



## Sickgrl13

Little Alexa indigo or dark blue (can’t remember) nappa, fuchsia merinos and the strap is Celeste nappa.  Silver hardware


----------



## Sickgrl13

Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled. Handles are mahogany vacchetta. Geranio edge paint.  Silver hardware


----------



## Sickgrl13

Mia in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa. Silver hardware. No idea why this is sideways


----------



## Sickgrl13

Zhoe Legend. Apple green, bluette, and flirt red pebbled. Celeste edge paint. Silver hardware. No idea why this is sideways


----------



## Sickgrl13

Bag that started the MM insanity. Aura in octane and jade merinos. Dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## Sickgrl13

Selene midi in dark blue Verona with red edge paint. Phoebe in gray/black pitone with black nappa. Silver hardware on both


----------



## tenKrat

There was a question on the main "Massaccesi Handbags" thread about the different placements of the strap attachments on the Zhoe and how they pull on the leather and to what degree.  I have several Zhoes in various types of leather.  

I placed the following items in each Zhoe for consistency.  I typically carry these items when I wear a Zhoe; I never overstuff the bag.  Otherwise, excess weight will surely force the crossbody strap to pull on the leather it is attached to.  


This is what the interior of the Zhoe looks like with these items inside:


----------



## tenKrat

My two older Zhoes (from 2015-2016) have strap attachments on the back side of the bag.  First up is a *black vacchetta *Zhoe.  I have had no problems with the strap attachments towards the back.  Vacchetta is thick and tough.


----------



## tenKrat

The second older Zhoe is in *dark blue Africa metallic* leather.  The leather is softer and much more pliable, yet I have had no problems with the strap attachments on this bag either.


----------



## tenKrat

The following Zhoes are more recent acquisitions (within the last year).  I added a Mia top handle on all of them because my bag carrying habits have changed.  I now prefer to carry my Zhoes mostly by the top handle and sometimes on one shoulder with the long strap.

The strap attachments on these newer Zhoes are on the interior sides.  I prefer this placement because the balance of the bag is better.  I have had no problems with the strap attachments of any of these Zhoes either.

***The key to avoid pulling that could lead to stress and breakage of the leather is *NOT TO OVERSTUFF* the bag.***

Zhoe in *purple/octane/carmine/brownrose nappa leather.  *Nappa is stiffer than the Africa metallic, so it handles stress better.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe in *pewter laminato metallic/titanium metallic/black metallic *leather.  This leather is even softer than the Africa metallic, so any degree of pull is more apparent.  I am more careful not to put too much more in this Zhoe as compared to, say, the vacchetta Zhoe.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe in *wine Cuoio Toscano *leather.  This leather is a thick but softer vacchetta than regular vacchetta. The latter is the hardier of the two.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe in *orange Africa RT (regular tanned) *leather.  This leather falls between regular vacchetta and Cuoio Toscano.  It is a tad softer than regular vacchetta but feels chunkier.  This leather seems it will handle stress better than Cuoio Toscano. (I haven't worn this bag yet.)


----------



## Monaliceke

tenKrat said:


> Zhoe in *orange Africa RT (regular tanned) *leather.  This leather falls between regular vacchetta and Cuoio Toscano.  It is a tad softer than regular vacchetta but feels chunkier.  This leather seems it will handle stress better than Cuoio Toscano. (I haven't worn this bag yet.)
> View attachment 4689758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689760


Wow, the orange is gorgeous in this leather! Now you made me want a Zhoe too


----------



## orchidmyst

Aurora Midi in Everose Glitter Pompei





Grande Mia in Cream Nappa 





Aurora Midi on the left and Grande Mia on the right









They are very similar in size. The base of the Grande Mia is a bit shorter but the top of the bag has the same length. The Aurora Midi would definitely be very heavy if you choose a leather like vacchetta.

Modena Midi in Dark Amethyst Metallic




Victoria Midi in Orange Lamb 





Modena Midi on the left and Victoria Midi on the right.
They are very similar in size


----------



## orchidmyst

Here's my Little Minerva in Brick/Ocher Tweed Calf & Dark Brown Nappa with the longer flap





Comparison pictures:

From left to right:
Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi





From bottom to top:
Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi





From left to right:
Angelica, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena




From left to right:
Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena





From bottom to top:
Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena


----------



## orchidmyst

Modena Midi with pocket on the back panel, it has a curved top to match the curved front


----------



## orchidmyst

Here is my Siena Midi in White Nappa.
The Siena Midi is about the same size as the Little Athena and similar in size to the Little Minerva.







The front pocket only opens in the space between the two decorative studs on the front.
I suggest getting an extra pocket on the back panel as this front pocket may not be so easy for larger phones to put in.





I did get the back pocket and it opens along the entire length, unlike the front.


----------



## orchidmyst

Here are some comparison pictures of the Siena Midi and Aurora Midi with bags of similiar size. 

Siena Midi in White Nappa










Aurora Midi in Everose Glitter Pompei










Aurora Midi (left) & Siena Midi (right)


----------



## orchidmyst

Little Minerva in Brick/Ochre Tweed with Dark Brown Nappa (long flap version)





Siena Midi (left) & Little Minerva (right)









Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic Calf





Siena Midi (left) & Little Athena (right)


----------



## orchidmyst

Grande Mia in Black Vacchetta





Siena Midi & Grande Mia









Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei





Siena Midi & Mia


----------



## orchidmyst

Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta





Siena Midi & Aura









Angelica in Mahogany Vacchetta




Siena Midi & Angelica


----------



## orchidmyst

Victoria Midi in Orange Lamb





Siena Midi & Victoria Midi









Theia Midi in Lilac Pebbled




Siena Midi & Theia Midi


----------



## orchidmyst

Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic




Siena Midi & Juliet Midi









Zhoe in Blue Africa




Siena Midi & Zhoe


----------



## orchidmyst

Luna in Violet Nappa & Purple Nappa (on flap)





Siena Midi & Luna









Modena Midi in Amethyst Metallic




Siena Midi & Modena Midi


----------



## orchidmyst

Angelica & Aurora Midi




Angelica & Modena Midi





Victoria Midi & Modena Midi


----------



## orchidmyst

Zhoe & Victoria Midi








Little Athena & Victoria Midi








Little Athena & Aurora Midi


----------



## orchidmyst

Juliet Midi & Aurora Midi








Zhoe & Aurora Midi


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots of Angelica Messenger in cuoio vacchetta, light gold hardware.  The base is a little wide, but the bag is still easy and comfortable to wear on the shoulder.


----------



## tenKrat

Angelica messenger is a generous medium size bag, due to its wide base. What fits inside—-my daily things with plenty of room to spare for extras.


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Aura in light beige merinos with light gold hardware. This is a large handbag to me, larger than the Angelica Messenger.


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Aura with an extra feature (additional cost), a zippered back pocket:


----------



## tenKrat

What fits in a Grande Aura, with room for extras:


----------



## tenKrat

Comparison of Grande Aura vs. Angelica Messenger:


----------



## Greenredapple

Valerie and little Valerie. For size reference. Sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## coach943

Selene Midi in red and blue tweed, black Nappa handles, red interior, dark gunmetal hardware, and handles with a longer strap-drop.


----------



## Snowshoe42

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## dignatius

Alexia Midi in Blue Moon Croco


----------



## dignatius

Victoria Midi in Dark Teal Sorrento (Goatskin) Leather with Autumn Leaf Sorrento accents.


----------



## Mv95818

Modena Midi in dark mustard Fiore with dark gunmetal accents.


----------



## dignatius

Zhoe in Bordeaux Croco with Silver HW.  The picture came out more as a brighter red than in real life.  It's definitely a wine color than leans more to a medium tone rather than dark.


----------



## christinemliu

Calista Midi Crossbody / Messenger in independence blue velvet Verona, taupe lining, light gunmetal hardware, and added exterior zippered pocket. Velvet Verona is definitely velvety, soft, huggable, yet sturdy and doesn't create a huge puddle when placing the bag down. Measurement is the strap on its shortest setting. Comparison is with a Juliet Midi. I punched holes myself to be able to convert to the shorter shoulder carry which is the last shot.


----------



## christinemliu

Astra Satchel
Taupe grey Fiore for the main body
Lead grey Pebbled for the "strip" on the front and used for the side(s)
added exterior zippered pocket
light blue lining
light gunmetal hardware
a softer look (no extra backing) 
crossbody strap rings attached on the sides and not on the top handle


----------



## anitalilac

My Penelope in Nude Velvet Verona with strap and back slip pocket. GHW and Marine Lining.


----------



## carterazo

Astra Satchel in amethyst Pompei  + contrast strip in dark magenta Fiore with dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## carterazo

Modified Penelope in purple velvet Verona


----------



## carterazo

Calista midi in bluette Verona


----------



## Fancyfree

Hera in China Blue Pebbled, silver hardware, dark grey lining.

Customizations :

Theia shoulder strap
Exterior slip pocket with magnet on the back
Internal strap with key clip, strap long enough for the key clip to rest on the bottom of the bag


----------



## Fancyfree

Selene Midi in Purple Pebbled, Dark Gunmetal hardware and Sage lining. 
(The leather is from a previous batch of Pebbled Purple, the current Purple Pebbled is a lot darker)

Customizations :

Longer shoulder straps; 26 cm strap drop  
No hardware on shoulder straps apart from connectors
Internal strap with large (5cm) key clip, strap long enough for the key clip to rest on the bottom of the bag
Base invisibly reinforced with Pompei
6 base studs (instead of 4)
This bag has been used a _lot_, hence the wear to the base studs


----------



## Fancyfree

Selene Midi in Anthracite and Black Pebbled. Silver hardware. Dark grey lining.

Customizations :

Longer shoulder straps; 26 cm strap drop
No hardware on shoulder straps apart from connectors
No cinching straps
Internal strap with large (5cm) key clip, strap long enough for the key clip to rest on the bottom of the bag
Base invisibly reinforced with Pompei
6 base studs (instead of 4)


----------



## Fancyfree

Calista in Midnight Blue Tuscania. Silver hardware. Dark grey lining.

Customizations: 
Internal strap with large (5cm) key clip, strap long enough for key clip to rest on the bottom of the bag


----------



## Fancyfree

Clio in Octane Pompei. Light gunmetal hardware. Marine lining.

Customizations:

Crossbody strap connected directly to connectors,- no snap hooks (I have regretted this choice, as I feel the bag does not swing as freely as I would like)
2.5 cm wide crossbody strap, tapered at ends to avoid larger hardware.
2 extra eyelets to enable shortening of crossbody strap
One extra leather ring/loop on crossbody messenger strap
Small base studs
Internal strap in Merinos with large (5cm) key clip


----------



## Fancyfree

Penelope Messenger in Prussian Blue Pebbled. Silver hardware. Dark Grey Lining. 

Customisations:

Detachable messenger strap from D-rings fastened on upper edge
Internal strap with large key clip





Penelope Messenger in Black Verona.

Customisations:

Detachable messenger strap from D-rings fastened on upper edge
2.5 cm wide messenger strap, tapered at ends to avoid larger hardware.
20 cm long internal strap with large key clip
No "V"-seam on front of bag.







I guess hardware varies with what is available. 
These two bags made made a year apart​


----------



## Fancyfree

Sabrina Midi in Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano. Dark Gunmetal Hardware. Dark Grey Lining.

Customisations:

No chain strap
Long internal strap with large key clip.









Due to it's flat design, the Sabrina Midi does not fit very much.
I love this bag so much that I have ordered a full sized Sabrina in the same leather and colour.

In such a thick leather, the Sabrinas are better carried "arm through hole" rather than messenger style, as folding down the "flaps" strains the leather at the side seam, see last photo.


----------



## Fancyfree

Minerva Midi in Bordeaux Vacchetta. Light gold hardware. Dark Grey lining.

Customisations:

Long flap version
Wider (1.2"/3.5cm) messenger strap.
An extra leather ring/loop on messenger strap
Top zip closure instead of magnet
Internal long strap with large key clip
6 base studs (instead of 4)
This first photo is most true to colour:














Things I would have changed, had I known:

I would have omitted the central compartment,- in this bag it truly reduces internal space. And does add some weight.
I would have asked for an O-ring at either end, where straps hook on, to avoid scratching the leather when switching between messenger and shoulder strap.
I would have shortened the messenger strap.
I would have ordered a _plain_ shoulder strap, as plain as the messenger strap. (I prefer as little hardware as possible)
I would have asked if it was possible to have rustic, brass hardware instead of the pretty light gold hardware.
This is a beautiful but _heavy_ bag,- 1.250 kg. (My next Minerva Midi will be in Tuscania or Nappa)


----------



## tenKrat

Siena Midi in blue Verona, black Verona, and red-blue Tweed calf leather.


----------



## Cessair

Three small Penelopes in tangerine cuoio toscano, gold metallic and magenta metallic.


----------



## Cessair

Aphrodite in hunter green pebbled with sides in dark brown suede and straps in brown nappa. light gold hardware.


----------



## Cessair

Midi Siena in Pearl Grey pebbled with accents in medium grey cuoio toscano, silver hardware.


----------



## Fancyfree

*Calistas.*
All containing 500 grams of coffee   , all with Dark Grey lining and a bespoke 35cm internal strap with large key clip



*Garnet Red Verona.*
Gorgeous to carry and to touch.
Substantial.



*Brown Verona.*
Gorgeous to carry and to touch.
Substantial.



*Anchor Grey Sheen.* Is really shiny!
Potential for true elegance...
I believe she will need and benefit from "breaking in".
Surface is so shiny that she tends to slip off my shoulder,- I suggest requesting a different leather (Merinos?) for _underside_ of shoulder piece.



*Sapphire Blue Merinos.*
Instant perfection. All be it very hard to photograph...

Other Calista leathers may need getting used to, attitude, or "breaking in".

Calista in Merinos is instant perfection.
So lightweight and fluid that the whole size issue evaporates,- suddenly full sized Calista reveals herself as a delicate sylphide. (But she will happily carry you groceries if need be)


----------



## Fancyfree

*Black Verona Hera Midi*, Dark Grey lining, Silver hardware.

Customisations:

Theia strap instead of Hera strap
35cm strap with large key clip
Slip pocket with magnet on outer rear panel







Rear slip pocket is on the small size for 'phone,- 13 cm wide but only 16-17 cm deep. But useful for face masks or Oyster card  



*Brown Verona Hera Midi*, Cappuccino lining, Light Gold hardware

Customisations:

Theia strap instead of Hera strap
35cm strap with large key clip






Theia strap and hardware is slightly slimmer on Hera Midi than on full sized Hera, but the same length. (Blue bag is full sized Hera in China Blue Pebbled leather with Theia strap)



The length of crossbody position works well for me unless I am wearing thick winter coat/jacket. I'm 1.6m tall.
In addition, the Hera Midi comes wih a normal messenger strap (with swivel hooks and buckle), regardless of whether you request Theia strap or normal Hera strap.


Hera Midi is surprisingly spacious:


2 stuffed Penelope Midis, 1 Little Penelope , 1 large wallet, a 'phone, a tablet and still lots of room to spare.

Hera Midi looks elegant both empty, half-full or stuffed


----------



## Shannity

PENELOPE MESSENGER in hot magenta Sheen calf (light gold hardware, tortilla lining)
EXTRA – MM tassel
EXTRA - Additional strap in natural terracotta Sheen calf 
Larger than I expected - a bit larger as my celine trio I would say.


----------



## Ludmilla

Dark blue pebbled Modena with light silver lining ans silver hardware. That bag was made for a friend of my sister.


Theia in Sacrament green Sheen leather with sage green lining and gold hardware.


----------



## Ludmilla

Comparison pic Sacramento Sheen leather vs. Forest Green Merino.


----------



## coach943

Selene Midi in Anthracite Pebbled Leather, silver hardware, and light pink lining. Strap has only square rivet instead of normal hardware and drop of 26 cm.


----------



## Fancyfree

*Dark Brown Tuscania Theia*, Dark Gunmetal hardware, Taupe lining.

Customisation:

Light backing
35cm internal strap with large key clip




Containing 500g coffee.....................................................Fully loaded /stuffed





	

		
			
		

		
	
Huge

This bag has huge capacity at only 770 grams.

Beautiful mahogany brown, rustic elegance,- photos do _not_ do this bag justice.


----------



## Fancyfree

*Bordeaux Tuscania Calista*, Dark Grey lining, Silver harware.

Customisation: 35cm internal strap with large key clip





Weight 540g

This Bordeaux colour is a real chameleon, changes in different lighting, varies between brown and deep wine. Very difficult to photograph in "deep wine mode", is a lot darker than photo on the right.

The leather is a lot smoother and _feels _thicker than my bags in current Dark Brown Tuscania, Cobblestone Tuscania and previous Dark Blue Tuscania. However, all my 3 Tuscania Calistas weigh the same


----------



## Fancyfree

*Cobblestone Tuscania Calista*, Tortilla lining, Light Gold hardware

Customisation: 35cm internal strap with large key clip 






Weight 540g.

Dry, finely cracked surface. Lovely in Calista, might not be suitable leather for a bag with "sharp" corners.


----------



## Cleda

Juliet Midi in River Blue Vachetta with contrast stitching and edge paint in Marine. Paired with a fabric strap that just happened to match very well. Given the size of the bag, this feels very lightweight even in Vachetta. Juliet Midi is much smaller and cuter than I imagined.

Contrast edge paint looks horrid if not done well, and MM's is perfect. Straight lines perfectly confined to the edge.


----------



## Ludmilla

I think I never posted a pic of my Aphrodite in forest green Merino leather.
It has rolled handles and the messenger strap is attached on the outside of the bag.
The bag has light pink lining.


----------



## Fancyfree

*Black and Anthracite Pebbled colourblocked Selene, Selene Midi and Mini Zhoe*, Silver hardware, Dark Grey lining.




Customisations Selene:

Longer shoulder straps; 26 cm strap drop
No hardware on shoulder straps apart from connectors
Exterior slip pocket with magnet on back panel
No cinching straps
Internal long strap with large (5cm) key clip
Ekstra backing to limit floppiness
Base invisibly reinforced with Pompei
6 base studs (instead of 4)
Customisations Selene Midi:

26 cm strap drop
No hardware on shoulder straps apart from connectors
No cinching straps
Internal long strap with large (5cm) key clip
Base invisibly reinforced with Pompei
6 base studs (instead of 4)
Customisations Mini Zhoe:

Extra backing ("_As structured as possible_")
D-rings on top edge of bag.
1 all-leather crossbody strap in anthracite, 115 cm long. No buckles, non-adjustable.
1 all-leather shoulder strap in black, 80 cm long. No buckles, non-adjustable.
No base studs


----------



## Fancyfree

*Avio Blue Nappa Zhoe Legend*, Silver hardware, Dark Grey Lining

Customisations:

Smaller gussets -> less splay between the 3 compartments
D-rings on top edge of bag.
1 all-leather 80 – 100 cm shoulder strap with 1 buckle. Strap 2.5 cm wide, tapered at ends to minimize size of swivel clasp hardware.  1 extra leather ring.
1 all-leather 120 cm cross-body strap, no buckles, non-adjustable. Strap  2.5 cm wide, tapered at ends to minimize size of swivel clasp hardware.


----------



## Monaliceke

Some photos of my Calistas  and comparison of the 2 sizes for reference, if anyone is interested.

Blue Reef Nappa Calista Midi
Purple Nappa Calista
White Fiore Calista Midi


----------



## smile10281

Little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei, shown next to Flora in Indian yellow CT, mini Zhoe in green Stardust, and penny messenger in purple Merinos.


----------



## Ludmilla

Theia in tan cuoio tuscano leather with gun metal hardware and bordeaux lining.


----------



## Ludmilla

Comparison pics of my 4 Theias hanging. All have wallet, cosmetic pouch, umbrella and MacBook inside:

Blue Sued


Tan Cuoio Tuscano



Burgundy Aquila Matte


Sacramento Green Sheen


All four leathers drape very differently.


----------



## tenKrat

Ellen in white Cuoio Toscano leather and black CT for the handles and side trims; black contrast stitching; black zipper cloth for the zippers; dark gunmetal HW; and, red lining


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shot with Ellen


----------



## tenKrat

Ellen is a medium-size handbag. Comparison of Ellen in white Cuoio Toscano with Daphne in cappuccino leather (top) and Modena Midi in black Fiore leather (bottom):


Side view:


----------



## tenKrat

Little Selene in red cherry handmade vacchetta leather, light gunmetal HW, and purple lining:


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shot with Little Selene


----------



## tenKrat

Ellen and Little Selene are similar in size.


----------



## tenKrat

Little Selene in dark brown straw, tan Cuoio Toscano leather trim, and light gunmetal hardware


----------



## coach943

Little Selene Zip in hot pink pebbled leather with dark gunmetal hardware, bamboo handles, mint lambskin lining, and dark brown contrast stitching and edge paint.


----------



## coach943

Magenta Pompei Miss M with Dark Gunmetal Hardware and Marine Fabric Lining


----------



## orchidmyst

Phoebe - Mint Verona







Iride - Aqua Africa (the color is light blue and not aqua at all)






Astro Hobo - Lavender Pompei






Daphne - Eggplant Pompei






Muse Midi - Brownrose Nappa






Sabrina Midi - Brownrose Nappa






Little Minerva - Deep Blue Africa






Little Minerva - Peach Africa






Little Minerva - Deep Blue Africa (usual Minerva strap) & Peach Africa (shorter hand carry strap)


----------



## Mv95818

Charlotte Shoulder Bag in Brownrose nappa with light gold hardware.


----------



## Ludmilla

Charlotte shoulder bag in dark green Handmade Vachetta with sage green lining and sage green contrast stitching.






And filled:





Charlotte shoulder bag in dark orange Nappa with burgundy lining and burgundy contrast stitching.








Both bags have softgold hardware.


----------



## coach943

Full-sized Charlotte Shoulder Bag in Blue Reef Nappa, silver hardware, dark blue stitching, and light fuchsia lining.


----------



## christinemliu

Little Selene
-tan handmade vacchetta
-nut lambskin lining
-rose gold hardware
-bamboo handles
-exterior zip pocket








next to a Selene Zip Midi:


----------



## coach943

Full-sized Hera in camel suede with a dark brown Aquila Matte handle, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.


----------



## coach943

Full-sized Bouquet Tote in Ginger Cuoio Toscano with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. Strap Drop customized to 26 cm.


----------



## orchidmyst

Bouquet in Caramel Merinos






Cassandra in Black Merinos





Minerva Midi in Bronze Africa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grande Aura in Dark Blue Metallic





Soulmate Midi (Zip) in Bluette Africa (from the sample sale)


----------



## tenKrat

Little Selene in bluette Verona leather vs. color-blocked nappa Zhoe. Little Selene is a great everyday bag. It holds essentials, plus a bit more. Zhoe has a smaller capacity.


----------



## coach943

Little Selene in Rust Brown Handmade Vacchetta with side pockets, beige contrast stitching, beige fabric lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and bamboo handles.


----------



## coach943

Hera in Dark Brown Aquila Matte, dark gunmetal hardware, and sage lining.


----------



## coach943

Tan handmade vacchetta Selene Midi with side pockets, beige contrast stitching, beige lambskin interior, gold hardware, and no hardware on the strap. I also added a comparison shot of my rust brown handmade vacchetta Little Selene.


----------



## piosavsfan

Purple Velvet Verona Hera


----------



## piosavsfan

Tiffany Blue Pebbled Hera, light beige lambskin lining


----------



## piosavsfan

Mint Verona Hera with Lilac lambskin lining


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Juliet Alto (new size in between midi and full) in Dark Green Handmade Vachetta, dark gunmetal, and tortilla lining.

Mods: 4” grab handles

Mod shots included.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Full size Victoria in Dark Taupe Handmade Vachetta dark gunmetal hardware and tortilla lining. 

Mods: strap drop shortened to 9.5” and hidden magnet closure instead of magnet snap. 

Mod shots included!


----------



## tenKrat

Little Charlotte satchel in green ray nappa, light gunmetal HW, and dark grey lining


----------



## tenKrat

Charlotte vs. Little Charlotte satchel


----------



## tenKrat

Charlotte shoulder bag midi in dark taupe handmade vacchetta, light gunmetal HW, and taupe lining. Modifications: 1.2” wide Astra crossbody bag strap; changed the standard strap hardware attachments to those of the Astra crossbody bag


----------



## orchidmyst

Zhoe in dark green croco with additonal top handle


----------



## Ludmilla

Aphrodite in Dark Blue Sorrento leather
Full leather messenger strap (without the chain)
No bottom feet
Silver hardware
Light pink lining
Bouquet handles (handle drop 15 cm)



Comparison pic with Forest Green Merino Aphrodite 
Light gold hardware
Bottom feet
Modification: rolled handles





And my sister’s Siena (normal size) in Prismatic Red Sorrento leather
Silver lining
Silver hardware


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Rust HMV Angelica with light gold hardware and burgundy fabric lining.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Little Charlotte Satchel
Beige fiore flap 
Black fiore body
Lamb (camel?) sides
Beige lamb lining. 
Dark gunmetal hardware
Black fiore details


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Dark Grey Sorrento Diva
Mint Lambskin Lining
dark Gunmetal Hardware 
No feet 
No tassels


----------



## Fancyfree

Full sized Hera in China Blue Pebbled, Theia strap, silver hardware
Hera Midi in Iris Blue Verona, Theia strap, silver hardware.
Little Hera in Medium Sapphire Sorrento, bespoke handle strap, shoulder strap and cross-body strap. Silver hardware.

Hera Midi and Little Hera: requested leather strap-attachment to be sewn on top edge of bag


----------



## orchidmyst

Angelica in Lilac Croco


----------



## HermesHope

.


----------



## coach943

Soulmate Midi in Veiled Rose Merinos, black Nappa extended handles and eyelets, dark gunmetal hardware, black interior, and side zips.


----------



## coach943

Cartella in deep red Fiore, black Nappa trim, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining. One set of handles is black Nappa, and the other is black Nappa on one side and deep red Fiore on the other side.


----------

